# FET Jan 2017 - cycle buddies



## ttc123451

Hi
I'm looking for ladies who are also due to have a FET in January?
I am hoping to start a medicated embryo transfer cycle when I get my next bleed end of Dec. Feeling very nervous as my son was born through 2nd round of icsi in 2013 and we have 2 decent 5 day blasts frozen from that round. I will be traveling to London from abroad to have the transfer. Hope to find some buddies to share the journey with!


----------



## HoneyBoo1

Hi ttc123451, can I squeeze in please 

I am awaiting for my AF to show up in a week and I am also having my FET some time in January /February '17 

5 blasts is a good number, are you going to put back 1 or 2 blasts?

I am going to Gennet in Prague.

Have you received your protocol yet? 
Chat soon,
Honey x


----------



## gerbera77

Hi both


I too am planning on starting our second (and final) FET in January.  Sadly had a very very early loss last week (bfp on 08.12 and bfn on 10.12.16) from our first FET. 
Let's hope there is lots of luck for January/February!
Xx


----------



## HoneyBoo1

Gerbera77, hi. I am so sorry for your loss 
I know how you feel, I had bpf on 13th July ( NHS funded) and then bled heavily on 18th and sadly bfn  ended up a chemical pg.
I went to Gennet in Prague this time, had failed fresh ivf cycle in November ( 2 embies on board). So we have 2 frosties in reserve!
I was prescribed progesterone injections this time as my body does not absorb pessaries properly! Did you receive your FET protocol yet?

I have received a massive support from ladies on this forum! And I wish you good luck x

Baby dust to us all xxx
Honeyx


----------



## Evie777

Hello  I'm starting my first medicatd FET in early Jan when I start AF. Think transfer in early Fen. 

Good luck to everyone! X


----------



## ttc123451

So sorry for your losses 

And sorry for the confusion I meant I have 2 blasts (one frozen at day 5 and one frozen at day 6). 
I am only going to transfer one at a time if they survive thaw. 
I have been given my protocol, start syranel injections when I get bleed and then progynova. And cyclogest pessaries.
Fingers crossed for us all 
Xx


----------



## gerbera77

Hi all-fingers crossed we have lots of luck in the new year!
The FET protocol I have just done was a natural cycle with ovitrelle injection to time ovulation and cyclogest pessaries thereafter.  I have emailed my consultant to see if this will stay the same - I would imagine it will.
Nice to 'meet' you all! X


----------



## HoneyBoo1

Hiya ladies,

I received my FTE protocol. Will start with Progynova and aspirin. Was also prescribed Duphaston, but it is not available in the UK, waiting for response from Gennet to see what's alternative.

Lubion and Clexane injections as well, deep joy 

Welcome Evie777,

Hope you are well,
Honey x


----------



## ssltw

I'll be joining you ladies, I've been on the pill for a few weeks now to control my cycle and start my down reg tonight. Transfer is pencilled in for 19th January! We have 5 frozen blasts and will be transferring 1, we were lucky enough for FET to work first time when we had our little girl so fingers crossed I can be that lucky again. Eek!


----------



## ttc123451

So nice to 'meet' you all too.

I have 2 little boys so am so very blessed, our second boy was conceived spontaneously and was a surprise as we weren't trying, he is a miracle baby. You always read about these stories but I never thought it would happen to us. I do wonder if we will have another baby from our 2 frosties, I've got to stay positive! 

It's amazing that you have got your transfer already pencilled in ssltw. 5 blasts is a nice number.
I wonder how long it will take on my meds before they can transfer, the dr is being quite vague. I guess it depends how long it takes for the lining to thicken..maybe I should schedule for cd19 or later...

Are you all planning on transferring 1 embie?


----------



## honkiepink

Hi ladies, 

Hope you don't mind me joining. 
I am due to start my FET in January, we have one blast which was frozen on day six left in the freezer. Praying that this one works otherwise it's a fresh cycle again and we really can't afford it if I'm honest  I just want to give my little boy (born via a fresh cycle) a sibling. I'm so lucky to have him but another one would just be amazing. 

Fingers crossed for us all!
Roll on 2017 xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hi ladies. Baby dust all round xx

I'm having a natural FET in January.  Currently on norethisterone to hold my period back a few days. Hoping for ET around the 11th of Jan. I have 2 frosties (5day blasts) in the freezer. Having progesterone support after as I bled on my fresh cycle so Dr wants to make sure im getting it. 

Xxx


----------



## ttc123451

Welcome Larniegh and honkiepink!

December is well underway. Not long to wait now...so nerve wracking

I just had thyroid blood tests come back as a little low for ttc to going to start 50mcg thyxine daily Never had any thyroid issues before but I think they like to be cautious when ttc. 

A bit of a long shot but anyone having treatment in London?


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies!
Am I ok to join in? I'm starting my first FET end of Jan. Had ICSI in 2014 which resulted in my amazing little boy whose now 18 months old, we only have 1 Frostie, so fx! 
Can I ask what diet changes/supplements you are making/taking for a fet? As some recommendations and changes I made were mainly for egg quality which isn't an issue this time. Hoping to be more relaxed this time, carry on exercising and eating as I do, but will make any changes which could help!
Fx for you all xx


----------



## Larniegh

Welcome and good luck.  I'm not making any significant changes to be honest. Just want to stay as stress free as possible!!  

Best of luck xx


----------



## teammonkey

That's good to hear, want to be the same, but I know my diet needs changing a bit as I have been following a body building diet so high protein v low fat. Just need to get more on healthy level!


----------



## MummyBarcelona

Hello everyone!

I would like to join you ladies, will be doing FET in January too. We have 4 frosties, and I will taking progynova (1st day of AF) and utrogestan.. not sure whatelse !!! We have a beautiful girl conceived via ICSI/fresh, who is 21 months old. 

in the last month or so have been taking a multivitamin+folate+cod liver oil.. for the rest eating the same.. 

sending lots of hugs to everyone; good luck to us!!


----------



## MummyBarcelona

hi again, i was wndering if anyone is doing PGD on their frosties.. the clinic suggested we could defrost all 4 and have 24 hr test, and implant 1 and refreeze any that are ´healthy´... if there are any at all!

The dr suggested this because we would like to only implant 1 at a time, since we already have one child, and also minimise the chance of miscarriages.. although i think they might happen anyway...

Any thoughts?

thank you x


----------



## ttc123451

Hi everyone,

I haven't made any changes to my diet, I am just taking a multivit. Last Icsi cycle I did acupuncture before and on transfer day, I found it relaxing but not sure if it helped, I think there was a study done and they had higher preg success rates. 

I am not planning on testing the embryos but I would love to know the sex! I have 2 boys 😉 It definitely seems sensible to do testing if prone to miscarry. I wonder if there is a chance of damage to the embryo though?


----------



## lornam1989

Hi girls,

I'm hoping to join you all on the FET journey. I have my initial consultation tomorrow, hoping to start in Jan/Feb time. 

Already have 1 lg from our 2nd round of ivf who is 14 months old and looking to use a frozen one to grow our family. Will let you know if I'm joining you all tomorrow ☺😬

Xx


----------



## mrscoyle

Evening ladies, please can I join, my husband and I have just had our first  fresh cycle on NHS it we got a BFN result at the end of October sadly. But we have 3 eggs in the freezer and I started injecting buserelin on Christmas Day, if all goes to plan the transfer is booked for February 1st. 

I look forward to sharing the journey with you all and I love hearing everyone's progress, you all sound like you each have different journeys and I hope that 2017 brings us all the luck and positivity we want.


----------



## Larniegh

Welcome ladies xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all wondering if I can join you all

I may be having a Feb transfer though as I'm having scratch on the 14th of January hopefully then will be starting on cycle after if im lucky and I have a normal 28/29 day cycle then scan will be 30/31 of Jan and transfer will be after not sure when as I'm not very clued up on frozen transfers...I wanted to start on my Jan period but I wanted to have the scratch to give me a better chance 

Hope your all well and getting on well in your cycles xxx


----------



## lornam1989

Evening ladies,

After my consultation yesterday I've been told I'm going to have to wait 4-6 weeks before starting treatment so it looks like our FET will be mid-late march (fingers crossed for a December baby) 

Wishing you all the best of luck on your journeys!! 

Xx


----------



## geordiebunny

Please can I join you ladies have had my scan today and lining at 11mm so transfer is next Thursday 5th Jan. We doing a medicated fet this time as not sure my body knew what to do on a natural cycle. Been on patches for few weeks and start pessaries tomorrow. Starting to become real once again. I plan on stepping back a bit more with Ds and children I look after and let dh do it more but not really changed anything else hoping I can be less stressed as well but with a toddler running riot and mega tantrums not sure how stress free I can be.
Baby dust all round


----------



## Chez2k

honkiepink said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining.
> I am due to start my FET in January, we have one blast which was frozen on day six left in the freezer. Praying that this one works otherwise it's a fresh cycle again and we really can't afford it if I'm honest  I just want to give my little boy (born via a fresh cycle) a sibling. I'm so lucky to have him but another one would just be amazing.
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all!
> Roll on 2017 xx


I'm in the same situation honkiepink. I desperately want another child and to give my daughter a sibling. She's 5 in March and keeps asking when she will have a brother or sister.... Breaks my heart! 
I've started my meds and think we will be having the FET on 16/17th Jan. This is our one and only Frostie after a failed IVF cycle. We won't be doing anymore IVF due to finances which is so frustrating. 
Glad I found this forum as its good to speak to other going through this too.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Chez2k

ttc123451 said:


> Welcome Larniegh and honkiepink!
> 
> December is well underway. Not long to wait now...so nerve wracking
> 
> I just had thyroid blood tests come back as a little low for ttc to going to start 50mcg thyxine daily Never had any thyroid issues before but I think they like to be cautious when ttc.
> 
> A bit of a long shot but anyone having treatment in London?


We are having treatment at Boston Place in London. We are from Leeds so travelling down (long story)! x


----------



## Chez2k

Good luck on Thursday geordiebunny. Are you still having your transfer? x


----------



## geordiebunny

Thanks chez2k yes transfer scheduled for Thursday although I don't realise I said to dh yesterday we have no children booked in Thursday we can do the painting upstairs before after school run. Doh


----------



## Chez2k

Exciting!!! xx


----------



## Sah78

Hi all can I join you I have my baseline scan tomorrow and have one egg in the freezer   I have never had a fet cycle before so is strange as not sure of timings. 

Geordiebunny- I hope tomorrow goes well for you


----------



## Chez2k

Good luck for your scan tomorrow. x


----------



## geordiebunny

Sah78 hope your scan went well

Well I'm pupo ladies 1 expanding last on board now the anxious 2ww


----------



## MummyBarcelona

good luck ladies!!!

My scan is next monday.. the estrogen is making me quite queasy...

geordiebunny - yes it is really nerve wrecking.. your toddler will keep you busy!


----------



## Chez2k

geordiebunny said:


> Sah78 hope your scan went well
> 
> Well I'm pupo ladies 1 expanding last on board now the anxious 2ww


Oooohhh exciting!! I wish you all the luck in the world. Hope the 2ww isn't too bad xx


----------



## Chez2k

MummyBarcelona said:


> good luck ladies!!!
> 
> My scan is next monday.. the estrogen is making me quite queasy...
> 
> geordiebunny - yes it is really nerve wrecking.. your toddler will keep you busy!


How long have you been taking it mummybarcelona? Ive not been taking it long enough to notice anything yet x


----------



## Sah78

Geordiebunny- how exciting that you are now pupo take it easy hope the tww goes well. Did you do painting in the end? 

My scan went well start progynova tomorrow mummybarcelona is that what you are taking? The nurse said the side affect is sickness I hope it wears off for you. 

Hope everyone else is doing alright


----------



## Claudia H

Hello All

Can I join please! I am supposed to be having my first ever FET this month. I've had 4 failed fresh transfers and we are now going to PGS test our 6 frosties to hopefully find on that can bring us more luck. We are doing aCGH (PGS in 24 hours) as 4 of our embies were frozen without biopsy, so we need to thaw, test and transfer within 24 hours as they are already at blastocyst stage. Terrifying as we may go through the whole FET process and then find out on the day of transfer that we have nothing. But I'm hoping and   that 2017 will help us turn over a new leaf. 2016 was a really bad year in more ways than one! 

xxx


----------



## Chez2k

Good luck Claudia. Wish you all the best of luck! x


----------



## Chez2k

Geordiebunny- how r you feeling? xx


----------



## Joanna555

Good evening,

We have our nurses appointment on Tuesday to get our FET protocol and will be starting with my next period around 20 Jan. I pushed for a natural FET as I found the IVF meds very difficult and particularly the down reg ones, so plan A is to go natural but if the lining doesn't thicken enough, then we have to go to plan B which is medicated. We were lucky to have 7 embies that we froze following IVF, though the one we transferred in Nov sadly resulted in a BFN. Hoping for better luck this time round! 

Chez2k, we too will be having the FET at Boston Place. Have you been there before? How did you find them? 

Big hugs to everyone. Xxx


----------



## MummyBarcelona

Hello ladies,
Had my scan today and lining is good! Transfer programmed for Friday, after we test our 4 frosties.. we too are having a 24hr PGS… fingers crossed there is at least one good one  

Claudia H – yes it´s nerve wrecking, we just have to hope for the best….

Chez2k – I started taking progynova 1 week ago exactly and today started utrogestan… I had a bad case of the flu after I wrote my last message.. not sure if the queasyness was from that or the progynova… feeling much better now. How are you feeling?

Sah78 – thank you x How are you getting on with progynova?

Hugs to everyone x


----------



## MrsC83

Hi everyone

Can I join you please - I'm currently in the middle of a medicated FET cycle. After 3 weeks DR over Xmas I started on progynova last week, back for a scan on Thursday to hopefully get a transfer date. 

This is my second FET after one failed fresh last Feb and a failed FET in July. I've had a dilation after a pretty difficult transfer last time and a scratch. 

Really not feeling many side effects at all apart from being a bit tired and bloated and to be honest that could be due to Christmas!! It's making me a bit paranoid that nothing is happening but fingers crossed. 

Lots of luck to everyone on here! 
Xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey ladies. Welcome newbies xxx

Just a quick me post as I'm on my phone. Had my surge on Sunday and booked in for Saturday for ET. Bricking it now. Fingers crossed it's all ok. Xxx


----------



## Chez2k

Good luck xx


----------



## ttc123451

Hi everyone

Looks like it will be a busy week for us.. roll on January..

I have a lining check on Thursday and am hoping for transfer mid next week. Been taking progynova for nearly a week now and having a lot of headaches. 

Had a successful ICSI back in 2011 and have 2 blasts leftover but transferring 1 if thaw goes ok.

Is anyone on 2ww yet? GL all


----------



## Larniegh

Good luck hun. Feels so weird to hear of people having blasts transfered from a few years ago   This whole process is totally bonkers.


----------



## MummyBarcelona

hahahaha it s true, mine are from June 2014!! and are from same batch of my daughter... who was born in march 2015


----------



## pollita

Hello ladies, 

FET time for me! CD1 today so I'll be having transfer in about 3 weeks give or take. First FET, only one solitary day 3 embryo in the freezer from a disastrous freeze-all cycle back in September. My body hates IVF drugs and it's taken me since September to now to be able to even attempt transfer! Nightmare. 

Anyone else only worked with one embryo? I"m so scared it won't survive the thaw. It's day 3 and has some frag but was 8 cell when they froze it so I'm hoping and praying it's a strong one so I don't have to go through IVF for a fourth time


----------



## geordiebunny

Larneigh that name is familiar haha bet you can't wait for Saturday if you manage to find a way of speeding up time please share. 

Pollita sorry no experience of 1 embryo but it only takes one so fingers crossed. 

Good luck to all those waiting to start or having scans this week. 

Afm 5dpt and going crazy kept off google and trying not to think about poas is so hard. Keeep getting lots of niggles and cramps and really want these headaches to go away. Bring on the weekend so I can just beg on sofa and not feel guilty about letting dh deal with everything.


----------



## bippy11

Hi everyone,

Please could I join you?.. MrsC83 and Claudia H I think I remember you from previous shared threads, nice to 'see some familiar face' along with everyone else, so glad we can all support each other on this harrowing journey  

AFM: We had our egg collection end of August. Don't do fresh transfers due to PCOS and had mild OHSS. Of our 5 blasts only 1 is genetically viable. This was a bit of a shock, but perhaps helps explain why none of our 7 NHS blasts worked. We also tested immunes this time, which are slightly high, and did ERA test, which showed receptive on day 5. So finally we were ready to transfer! Last wednesday lining looked good, trilaminar and at 7.4 mm, and our doc wanted to see if we could get it to nearer 8 mm on Friday (which would be day 14 of progynova and patches), but unfortunately lining had started breaking down by Friday. I was so upset   I was all ready to go, finally 4 months after egg collection, had intralipids scheduled friday and had booked this wednesday and thursday off as transfer was meant to be tomorrow. Anyway, now we have to reset our horizons again, so I am now taking norethisterone to get a bleed and then we will start building the lining again. Next time doc has said that as long as lining is trilaminar and above 7mm on day 12, we will start progesterone then. In the meanwhile I have headaches, feeling horrible and sleeping badly to look forward to next week as that always comes a week after I stop progynova and patches and my hormones crash. What a life!  
Sorry! That was a bit long! Sometimes it helps to get it off my chest! 

I see that quite a few of you only take progynova for a week before starting progesterone. I wonder why I need take it for so long - partly I think because my lining doesn't thicken easily, so I am on quite high dose with patches too. But maybe also because I don't down regulate? (I tried that with our NHS cycle and kept getting cysts, so had to abandon that strategy). Does anyone else take progynova for longer? 

MummyBarcelona and Claudia - good luck for your transfer days - sounds scary to have the element of the 24 hr test added into the mix - as if you needed to make transfer day any more stressful! Really hope you will both get at least one good one to transfer  

Geordiebunny and anyone else on 2WW - good luck! (and don't worry if you go a bit insane   I think it's inevitable!) 

Hugs to you all and sorry for the long post - I will try to keep the next one shorter!


----------



## Chez2k

Hi everyone. It's been busy on here today  

Geordiebunny - are you going to wait poas u til 14dpt? 

Got my scan on Thursday .... Hoping it's all good.

I've one my got one embryo too and have the same fears that it won't thaw. 

Good luck all xx


----------



## Chez2k

Ioanna555 ... The staff at Boston place are lovely. We are under Dr Carby who is brill. 
Who are you under? xx


----------



## Claudia H

Hi All

MummyBarcelona - so glad someone is doing the same crazy 24hr PGS testing as me...I find it all terrifying. I don't know how I'm going to get through it... and imagine if none are normal. ugh. 

Bippy - hello again! nice to 'see you'. Hun are you doing a medicated or natural FET? I'm doing a medicated and on my previous ERA cyce (exactly the same as an FET) I was on progynova for about 2.5 weeks as I was slow to respond to the artificial estrogen. But as it's a medicated cycle I don't think your lining starts to break down. Are you just doing a natural FET and using the progynova to give you a little extra help? 

AFM - got my ERA results back on Monday and I'm Receptive. Pheow. Although everything  now points to abnormal embryos as the reason for my failed fresh transfers. Doesn't fill me with much confidence for our PGS testing this time.  

xx


----------



## ttc123451

Wishing everyone the best of luck. We're all getting busy!!

I'm trying to keep occupied before the lining check scan tomo but I'm feeling really anxious. Just hoping my dr will give me the all clear to fly to London on Sun/mon and then hopefully transfer sometime next week. It will feel one step closer for me being in London.
This is my first FET so no idea if he will up my dose of progynova or not until transfer. 
Being looking up Chinese warming foods to eat and trying to drink warm drinks to keep uterus warm but finding it hard to put the Diet Coke down 😩
Also downloaded some rom coms to watch during the 2ww.

Well Cramping during the 2ww is SUCH a good sign!!!! I had lots of cramps day after my fresh ICSI and it was my son 👍🏼👶🏻
Can't wait to see some bfps here!


----------



## bippy11

Morning everyone  

Claudia, I think I am doing medicated cycle, so many drugs it doesn't seem very natural! 2 mg progynova per day (previous cycles I did 10 mg, but it didn't make much difference) so instead doing patches every other day, which is a high does and seems to be working better at building my lining. Perhaps my lining started breaking down because I didnt downregulate first.. ? 
How many frosties will you test? you said you have 6, but only 4 haven't been tested? what was the result for the other 2? We only got 1 out of 5, but in a way, that may be a good thing because it could explain why it didnt work before and then mean that because we have a good one it might work.. that's what Im hoping anyway. Youve got quite a few, so hopefully at least one of them will be good  

TTC good luck with scan today, hope you get the go ahead to fly to London. 

Chez, me too, worried about the one frostie not thawing, but trying to take it step by step, so putting that worry on hold for now, and worrying instead about getting my lining right first! 

xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Hi ladies

Those of you with only 1 embie try not to worry. In any given cycle you only have 1 to work with usually so just focus all your positivity there for now  I know of enough people who have she success with just 1 after treatment. Big hugs all round. 

Geordie - hiya!!! You're 6 days down now and everyday is a victory on this journey. Keep holding onto your pupo bubble because when your bfp comes in its alllllll stress. Lol. 

Ladies on prognova no idea how it works! Hope it sorts all your linings out though. Xx 

Newbies hello and welcome. 

Everyone else I've forgotten hope you're doing ok. Xxx


----------



## Evie777

Hi Everyone,  

I posted at the beginning of this thread as I'm starting a medicated FET this month...but I'm bloody late..so crap. Worst time ever to be waiting for aunt flow. With 1 clipped tube due to Hydro and 1 "dilated tube" I'm sure it's not because of anything remotely exciting...getting impatient to start, despite having go have IM injections in the bum for progesterone after a while on Progynova....

Good luck to everyone and will be joining you properly soon. 

Xx


----------



## HoneyBoo1

Hi ladies,

Wow, there is a lot going on here. 

Evie777, me too. Can't wait, I am having hysteroscopy and a scratch done this month. I was also prescribed IM progesterone called Gestone, but is now discontinued in the UK and I have Lubion instead. It's a bit pricey, but can be injected in tummy instead. 

Hope everyone is ok and good luck xx

baby dust to all


----------



## elzunia11

Hello Ladies. I have my scan today for FET today it will be a natural cycle. I have 8 blast frozen from November, I couldn't put them at the time as developed OHSS! I am very hopeful but stressed as well.gerbera77 I am sorry for your loss actually I had natural biochemical pregnancy loss this month, I was waiting for my period and it was late just 2 days but I thought I will take a test and it was positive, but I started cramps and heavy bleeding next day tested day after and it was negative  I hope that won't decrease my chances. I will tell nurse today what happened and I hope they will say I can go through with FET this month.


----------



## Claudia H

Hello ladies - just had my scan. Lining at 6.1mm so making good progress. Back on Friday for another scan... 

X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning ladies, 

Well, I had my nurses' appointment on Tuesday to discuss the plan in going forward with a natural FET. I need to call the clinic on day 1 of my cycle and they will scan me on day 8 to check on my lining (usually they do day 10 but I had a natural IUI last year where they also scan you on day 10 and I was about to ovulate, so they decided to scan a bit early as a 'peace of mind' measure). I'm really hoping the lining will thicken and we can proceed with few if any drugs at all as I didn't do very well on the IVF drugs (lots of horrible headaches with Buserelin). Once the lining is thick enough, they will do the transfer 5 days afterwards as we have 5 day embryos. If it doesn't work out, they said they'd start me on Buserelin towards the end of my cycle and we'd do the transfer the following month. 

elzunia11, I see you are also having a natural cycle. Good luck with everything  Is your protocol similar to mine? xx

Chez2k, we are getting the scans/ medical monitoring at a satellite clinic and only going in to Boston Place for the actual transfer. I had egg collection and a one embryo transfer back in November at Boston Place, I found them generally very nice with the exception of one really grumpy nurse in theatre (I am not sure if she was having a bad day that day but she had a frown and was cranky the whole time). The prepping nurses particularly for EC when I was really nervous were lovely and so encouraging, I gave them big hugs when I left!  

Have a lovely day everyone. xxx


----------



## ttc123451

Morning everyone,

I had my scan this morning at the satellite clinic and lining is good quality but only 5.7mm! I guess I have only been taking the progynova for 8 days but I had hoped it would be 7mm or over so I can fly to London asap. 
I am now waiting for the London clinic to email me back to advise me on when I can book my flight. Trying to stay calm.

Claudia do you have any idea when your transfer will be done next week? I wonder when mine will be 🤔

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Chez2k

Sounds like things are progressing nicely for everyone. 
Can't wait to see al the BFPs popping up! Just hope that I'm one of the them! 😀

Just had my scan and my lining was perfect apparently. At the moment 9.9mm. Ovaries dormant so that fab. It was interesting to see my ovaries when they haven't gone through a natural cycle and having massive cysts on them. They were still polycystic but they were a lot smaller than ive seen before.

Transfer is likely to be Wednesday or Thursday next week and we are now waiting for a call to confirm date/time and when I need to start progesterone. 

Question - progesterone pessary.... Front hole or back hole? Lol oh the joys! 

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Chez2k

ttc123451 are you having transfer at Boston Place as well? 

Claudia have they given you an idea of when transfer might be? 

Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Depends what one you're on hun. Utogestan is Vaginal only. There are a few that can be either. Good luck with transfer. 

Joanna I've been 100% natural. Had a couple of scans, surge was on Sunday and ET on Saturday morning 

TTC hope your lining sorts itself soon for you xx

Everyone else loves and hugs. x


----------



## Chez2k

Thanks larneigh. It can be used for both just wondered what people felt was best?  xx


----------



## pollita

I much prefer back door for the progesterone. I did them vaginally only a couple of times and the mess was terrible. No issues with the back so far!


----------



## Chez2k

Thanks pollita👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## ttc123451

Thanks everyone. I am still waiting for the dr to email me instructions!!! Soooo anxious... might call him in a minute..I am being treated at the Lister in London.

Re progesterone I have previously used cyclogest in the bum, much prefer it this way 😂although neither pleasant. 

Xx


----------



## Joanna555

Weighing in on the front versus back end debate... Having tried both (they required me to do it through the back before the fresh embryo transfer, and said I could choose afterwards), I much prefer the front as it's easier, faff-free and doesn't make you gassy like the back end insertion did. Yes, it's true it's much messier but I just use liners and change them about a half hour- an hour after insertion and I find it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Chez2k

Thanks ladies. I'll see how I get on 😀😘


----------



## elzunia11

Hello Ladies,

Joanna555 I had my scan yesterday, at Lister in London. I was surprised that they don't take blood test for my FET, nurse said that its not necessary with natural cycle as my body know what to do and will be monitored via ultrasound to see if lining is ok. I have another scan on Wednesday and then if I won't be ready another one on Friday. Nurse said that after injection (to stimulate ovulation) I will need to come for transfer after 7 days, I was surprised as I thought it will be 5 days but she said that my blasts are very good and it will be 7 days.Very stressed, and excited at the same time.

Good luck to everyone else I will keep updating withs whats going on with me.


----------



## Chez2k

Good luck on Wednesday with your scan elzuina! 

I've just had it confirmed that my transfer will be Wednesday next week. Start progesterone in the morning. Excited!


----------



## Larniegh

Elzunia it's about right to do it 7 days after trigger. If you was on a fresh cycle it would be 7 days after tigger (as trigger was 2 days before EC and the ET at day 5. But anywhere between D5 and D7 from trigger is about right hun xx


----------



## Claudia H

Hi all, 

TTC and Chez2k - don't know when transfer will be yet. Depends on my lining. They want it at 7mm but I'm nervous that is a bit thin - I'd like it over 8mm. Have another scan tomorrow so we'll see. 

TTC and Elzunia - I'm at the Lister too! I agree 7 days after trigger sounds right. From trigger shot it's 2 days to ovulation and then 5 days after that. 

Xxx


----------



## Chez2k

Hello Sunnygirl x


----------



## ttc123451

Hi
So Lister have instructed me to increase progynova to 2mg x 4 times a day and also try and get some vagifem. They want me to have another scan on Monday but won't book me in for the transfer yet, boo 😢

I have acupuncture this morning to try and relax me, got to stay positive!! 

Thinking of everyone xx


----------



## Claudia H

TTC - last time I was on 4x progynova, Vagifem and patches - don't worry you'll get there x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsC83

Hi everyone

Well I've had my lining scan and transfer is now booked in for Thursday. At my clinic (Leeds NHS) they never say what mm my lining actually is but it must be enough...

So it's the day after yours Chez2k, exciting week! I'm hopefully getting 2 blasts put back if they defrost ok. 
Hope everyone is getting on ok 
Xxx


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning ladies, 

And good luck to everyone having a transfer today/ in the next few days! Baby dust to us all!  

Quick question to those who have the option of transferring one or two embryos - how did you decide how many to transfer? I am strongly leaning towards two (we have 7 left so a bit of wiggle room, but of course they always transfer the best quality embryos first and then work their way to the less good ones) but I am a little concerned about the possibility of multiples. My partner (who will be the primary caretaker) is more than concerned, a bit terrified is more like it!   Even so, I am still leaning towards two because for the fresh transfer, they talked me only only transferring 1 due to the risks etc and that was pretty much a perfect embryo so I was told the odds of it 'sticking' were very high; sadly, it didn't. If I did get twins, I would not do any pregnancy reduction (like they sometimes want you to) and the reality (and financials) of twins would be a lot to handle. Thoughts? 

Elzunia11, good luck huni for your scan! They don't do blood tests at my clinic either, just monitoring of your lining and they also asked me to get a digital ovulation test so I can see when I'm about to ovulate (I can do the normal ovulation kits but apparently they're a bit subjective when interpreting results so a digital one is more reliable). I don't know if I'll even have a trigger shot, the clinic said that it doesn't matter as much with FETs to time the transfer to the ovulation, it's much more about the thickness and quality of the lining being right.

ttc123451, I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry to much, they are looking after your best interest and making changes to get the best outcome. Hope accupuncture helped, I myself do reflexology and it's blissful!


----------



## MummyBarcelona

hello everyone!!

today is my transfer.. at about 2 pm... i am soooooooooo nervous!! Hoping that some of my frosties are ok after PGS... i have a knot in my stomach and a million what ifs flying around my head...

good luck for next week ladies!!!

Joanna555 - i had 2 transferred with fresh IVF cycle and both took but one sadly stopped growing, and my lovely daughter was born in March 2015.. this time round, if we are lucky enough to have 2 viable embryos we will only transfer 1 at a time.. we are pretty sure we don t want twins.. we just wouldn´t manage... and i am nearly 43, too risky.. I know it costs more money but at the end you have to do what you think is best for your family...it s a very personal choice. My gyne was very surprised with our 1 embryo choce... hence she suggested PGS...

lots of hugs!


----------



## MrsC83

Good luck mummybarcelona! Hope it goes well for you!! 

I'm slightly nervous at the prospect of twins as I know it would be a lot riskier. But after 2 BFNs we just want to increase the chances as much as possible, in my head twins feels really unlikely and if it happens I think we will be able to just go with it. 
Xxx


----------



## Chez2k

Good luck mummybarcelona! 

MrsC83 - I'm from Leeds too (but embryo is in London). Which doc are you under? 

As for the twin thing - its is a really personal thing. I personally if I had the choice probably would put 2 back but then twins wouldn't bother me. If you and your hubby are worried about twins then I'd say just go with one embryo because my understanding is that putting more than one back doesn't increase you chances of BFP anyway? May be wrong though X


----------



## Larniegh

mummybarcelona - best of luck and sticky dust!!! 

Joanna - there's a lot of conflicting info about this one. A lot of people say that 2 embryos actually harm the chances of a successful pregnancy because if one is fine and one is not, the body could reject both. There are also all the other risks for multiple baby pregnancies such as preterm birth etc. You certainly aren't "doubling" the odds by opting for 2. What I would say re your natural cycle I was in the same boat. I had a top quality hatching blast that my emryologist was practically beaming about. It didn't take. For me I'm perfectly certain that that was my body's way of saying "not on your nelly, have you seen what they did to me 5 days ago!" I was in a good deal of pain and reeling from all the hormones so it didn't suprise me that it didn't take. If this is the first FET think about it differently, it's the first time you're doing this specific process so give yourself a chance to see how you react. If it's a success then you'll know that in future maybe a fresh transfer isnt for you (my Dr wont let me do one if I have to do another cycle) 

Hope my ramble helped. When is your ET?


----------



## geordiebunny

Good luck mummy Barcelona

I have nothing to add over 1 vs 2 we always had 1 put back we have 3 left in freezer 1 is a 4bb so we will do a single transfer then the last 2 are both grade 2 so I would probably put both back if they survived. 

Really feel like this time hasn't worked we had a negative poas at 8dpt this morning not even a glimmer.


----------



## MrsC83

Geordiebunny - sorry to hear you're not feeling positive, but there's still plenty of time so don't get too down! When is your test date? 

Chez2k I've been seeing Mr Rutherford, how about you? Do you go to seacroft? 

I've heard both sides of the 2 embryo thing as well, it's so difficult to know what to do! We decided even if it just adds a 5% chance of success on it'd be worth it and we could deal with twins if that's what happens! 

Larneigh I know exactly what you mean - on our fresh cycle everyone kept saying the embryos were great and the one that went back was perfect, but I could barely walk for 3 days after the egg collection so I think my body just wasn't ready to deal with something else. At the time I would have been so disappointed if I hadn't had the transfer straight away but looking back it might have been an idea to freeze all. Who knows, there are so many ifs and maybes in this process! 

Xx


----------



## MummyBarcelona

Hello everyone,

unfortunately no transfer for us today - all 4 frozen embryos were abnormal. So for us it is the end of line. We are happy with being a family of 3 and won t go thru another IVF cycle. Our little girl was a true miracle for us.

best of luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Claudia H

MummyBarcelona - I'm so sorry. That's such bad bad luck. And you go through the whole FET process only to have nothing to transfer. I'm so sorry. I think I may well be in the same boat next week! 

Sending hugs x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chez2k

MummyBarcelona I'm so sorry to hear this. That's heartbreaking 😘😘😘

You feeling ok? xx


----------



## MummyBarcelona

Claudia you never know.. you just need the ONE 

I m upset but have to deal with reality.. thank you for message x

I will now leave you ladies - i really hope there will be some BFP soon for all of you  

this process is a bit%&!!!! you are STRONG x


----------



## Chez2k

Bless you MummyBarcelona - take care xxx


----------



## ttc123451

Mummy Barcelona I am so sad to hear that. This whole process is messed up
Stay strong, easier said than done I know..

Georgie it's still early days. Loads of people have bfn that turns bfp soon

AFM increase in oestrogen making me super dizzy, the room is spinning, anyone else had this?


----------



## ttc123451

Joanna,
With regard to twins it depends really on your personal situation. If you have lots of family support and/or external help then I'd say go for it but personally having my boys 16 months apart has been physically and emotionally impossible at times. It is getting easier now my youngest is almost 2. But I still cant take them to the playground together as they run in opposite directions! So it is tough leaving one behind! 

When dealing with infertility it's so hard to imagine God will ever give you 2 children but miracles do happen and I genuinely feel relieved we listened to the dr and transferred one as it was very high quality blast. 
My advice would be to go with your gut. 
The benefit of doing one at a time is if there is a glitch with the cycle or say you have a cold or something upsets the cycle at least you have another go. Hope you feel peaceful with whatever you decide. Xx


----------



## Chez2k

ttc123451 - What dose are you on now? I've not had any dizziness just ridiculous headache which thankfully has now stopped x


----------



## ttc123451

I'm on 2mg progynova x 4 times a day and 2 x 10mcg vagifem
Dizziness a bit better but major headaches, trying to drink lots of water. 
Fingers crossed lining will be thicker by Monday afternoon..

Ladies at the Lister who is your Dr? I have been 'seeing' Dr James nicopoullos


----------



## Claudia H

TTC - James is my doctor too! I love him - he has been really fab. I actually started with a different doctor at the Lister but didn't like them so switched to James who had done all of my transfers and we've been really happy with things since then. (haven't got pregnant - but that's another story...) I've never had any dizziness with the estrogen - is that worth a call to the nurses to check what they say?

AFM - things are never easy are they. Yesterday everything looked good, lining at 8.5mm, PGS booked for Wednesday and Transfer booked for Thursday. The cyst on my left ovary was still there on the scan but hadn't grown at all and we were all ready to dismiss it as non-functioning. But I've been doing opks at home to double check - and this morning I got a bloomin' positive! It's a Digital Clear Blue and apparently they only give you a 'solid smiley' when they detect an LH surge - so that would suggest it isn't a non functioning cyst, but a follicle and I am ovulating. Now really freaked out as obviously this will through our schedule out of the window and day 5 will no longer be day 5. Can I trust this opk result? I've called the clinic - but just wondering if anyone had some words of wisdom to share? having got this far i'd hate to cancel - but of course need to do the right thing....

xx


----------



## Joanna555

Good morning everyone 

And a big thank you to everyone to weighed in on the 1 versus 2 embryo transfer, especially ttc123451, MrsC83, Larniegh, Mummy Barcelona. Big hugs to you all! You raise some very good points that my body did go through a lot after IVF and EC so the FET will be different in that my body will be better rested now. It was just so disappointing to have the situation hyped up by the clinic that everything looked wonderful and my chances were very high for us to then loose out top quality embryo. 

Mummy Barcelona, I'm so sorry to hear about the situation. You will no doubt want to take some time out to reflect on this but just think how lucky you are to have your lovely little daughter. Big hugs from us all! 

Claudia, hope everything is well honey, I know this process is such an emotional roller coaster but getting advice from the clinic and trying not to stress about it too much (I know, easier said than done!) in the meantime is the best way to go. I have everything crossed for you. Xxx


----------



## ssltw

Hi everyone! Think I posted a while ago but haven't logged in for ages. I'm most of the way through this FET cycle, first try for baby #2 😊 I'm all booked in for transfer next Thursday (19th), is anyone else?
Started my cyclogest yesterday, they're lovely aren't they?! Haha! With 2 of those plus 5 progynova a day I have so many alarms on my phone I can't keep track 😂
Wishing you all lots of luck!


----------



## ttc123451

Claudia, that is sooo funny you are under Dr James too. I think a lot of him. He was so positive about our chances after I had been feeling very low about a negative IVF result at a different clinic. And I had my son with him through ICSI.
We are in safe hands with him. I wish I could give you some advice about the opk but I don't have any answers. Let us know what the Clinic says. Thinking of you


----------



## ttc123451

Hi SS

Joanna, how is your progress? Are you doing ok with the natural route so far?


----------



## Claudia H

ss - I'm booked in for transfer next Thursday too! cycle buddies! (that is, if we don't cancel...)

ttc - so funny that we have the same doctor. I think a lot of people really like James at the Lister. He is great. When is your transfer?

AFM - called the clinic today and the doctor called me back and asked me to come in for a blood test staight away. I'll get the results tomorrow. If it's a true positive and I am ovulating, we have to cancel the cycle.   And if it's a false positive nobody should ever buy Clear Blue Digital again!!! grrrr

x


----------



## ssltw

Yay for cycle buddies Claudia!


----------



## Watto

Hi ladies, 
I'm currently 4dp5dt having had my 1st FET. I have had 2 fresh round previously but they have ended in chemical pregnancies. I've also had the scratch for this round. 
On 2dp I had cramping in the afternoon and evening and on 3dp I felt quite sick in the evein, my boobs are sore and I'm quite tired. 
Now I'm 4dp and I've had no symptoms today it's like they have all disappeared.  Not sure what's going on. 

Any advice would be fab.


----------



## Chez2k

No advise to give but just want to wish you all the best of luck! 
The cramping and sore boobs sound good. 
Are you holding off until official test day to test? 
xx


----------



## Larniegh

Try not to symptom spot too much. You could have just been feeling poorly. The embryo isn't barely borrowing in yet. Sprinkling sticky dust your way. Xx


----------



## ttc123451

Hope you're doing ok Watto. The 2ww is almost over for you. Hope you get a bfp!

AFM lining scan today is 7.4 so really hoping this is thick enough for the Lister to book me for a transfer. Waiting for a Dr on call to phone me back...


----------



## Claudia H

TTC - they usually ask for over 7mm so you should be good to go! 

I'm still waiting to hear if my transfer is canceled or not. Clinic forgot to call me yesterday  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttc123451

Really Claudia? That's rubbish of them. When I called they said Dr James is off sick. So hopefully another Dr will call me.

Do you think they would book me for a transfer for Sun or Mon? Prob don't want to do it on Sunday hey.


----------



## Claudia H

Ahh that's interesting. I guess he was supposed to call me about it. I'll see if I can ca the nurses and find out. 

I can't remember exactly but I think they do egg collection and transfers 7 days a week. But I might be wrong about that... Hopefully they'll put us out of our misery and let us know soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssltw

Hope you get some news soon Claudia!


----------



## Claudia H

False Positive! LH all still low so we are going ahead this week. Two lessons learned: a) don't freak yourself out with OPKs unnecessarily b) never buy Clear Blue Digital as it's totally untrustworthy!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssltw

Phew, bet that's a relief! So you're still on for transfer on Thursday?


----------



## Claudia H

Yes - if the PGS on Wednesday says we have any normal.... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsC83

Quite a few of us scheduled for Thursday then! Let's hope it's a lucky day (and lucky thread)! 
Xx


----------



## Chez2k

Claudia I'm so glad that it was a false alarm!! 
Sounds like Wednesday/Thursday is going to be a busy day for a lot of us!!


----------



## ttc123451

Fantastic news Claudia!

I had the news my transfer is next Tuesday yay!


----------



## ssltw

Has anyone been given instructions for transfer day? It's been just over 2 years since my last transfer so my memory is a bit hazy and the clinic didn't give me any info other than the embryologist will call on Thursday morning. Do I need a full bladder for transfer? Can't remember if that was for egg collection or transfer now! 
Thanks


----------



## Chez2k

ssltw- comfortably full bladder. No deodorant or perfumes for you and OH. Cyclogest back passage not front. 
They are the only instructions we have been given. 
Xx


----------



## ssltw

Brilliant, thanks! Didn't know about the deodorant thing, I'm sure I used it last time - oops! Will go au naturel this time  Comfortably full bladder is easy enough, I only have to look at a glass of water   And I'm doing all cyclogest in the back door anyway - lovely! 
Thanks for such a quick reply, it's been on my mind. For some reason I think the clinic think we're experienced in all this so we don't need telling again!


----------



## Chez2k

👍🏻👍🏻 no problem. When is you transfer? 
Mine is tomorrow at 11.30 all being well! Getting nervous now. xx


----------



## ssltw

Oooh lots of luck for tomorrow! 
Mine is on Thursday, haven't been given a time yet. We'll all be in the 2ww together by the sounds of it! Bring on the madness


----------



## Claudia H

I think that's about it - yes nothing smelly - embryos don't like it apparently. And a full-ish bladder helps with the transfer. 

Gosh Wednesday/Thursday is a busy couple of days then! Baby dust for all of us!! And for you too next Tuesday TTC!! 

Xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016

Hi Everyone - Can I join please....Im having Natural FET, hoping its third time lucky, have a scan then if all looks good 5dt of blastocyst on Sunday. Really nervous, as tried to go ahead before Christmas and at scan they thought I'd missed ovulation day (even though had +ovulation test that morning) so they advised not to go ahead and cycle Jan instead, dont want this to happen tomorrow as have had positive ovulation test tonight. Praying its all ok xxx


----------



## ttc123451

Good luck Faith

And thinking of you today Chez - Hope transfer goes smoothly

Also wishing you luck with the pgd today Claudia

Baby dust to all! Xx


----------



## ssltw

Faith - welcome! Wishing you lots of luck for this week   It sounds stressful trying to track ovulation for natural FET, I have PCOS so I don't always naturally ovulate, which means my cycles have always been controlled by medication. It's interesting to see it from the other side!

Chez - lots of luck for today, hope all goes well!

Claudia - good luck for the pgs, hopefully all will be well and you're on track for tomorrow.

AFM - it's tomorrow!! How did that happen   My OH has agreed to see my to little girl for any night time wake ups from now until the end of the 2ww, so that I can get plenty of rest. Phew! I've also been told I can have a nice relaxing hot bath tonight, before I'm not allowed to any more. Yay! Thinking back to the last 2ww I was so careful and didn't do anything strenuous, but this time I have a toddler to run around after. Not sure how that's going to work!


----------



## Chez2k

Just having a slow walk back down to the clinic after passing time at Oxford Street: 
Nervous and excited! 
Transfer at 11.30 all being well. Not had a call yet to say otherwise some presuming all
Still ok!


----------



## Larniegh

Good luck to the transfers this week xx


----------



## HoneyBoo1

Hi ladies,

Aww Chez2 good luck! Hope transfer goes smoothly and enjoy being a PUPO 

Good luck Faith! I wanted to choose natural cycle too, but my clinic prefers medicated. 

I have booked hysteroscopy and scratch next week. My FET scheduled on February.

Lots of baby dust to all


----------



## Chez2k

Good luck to everyone for tomorrow and future!  Baby dust for all  

The embryo thawed beautifully and they did assisted hatching on it which I wasn't expecting. 

Now PUPO!!! Amazing feeing. Now the 2WW begins!


----------



## ssltw

Just had a call from the clinic, I'm booked in for transfer at 2pm tomorrow! 

Had an interesting conversation though, as our 5 blasts are frozen as a 1, then 2 straws of 2 for some unknown reason. We were planning to thaw the one on its own and transfer that one, but the embryologist said that our 'best' blast is frozen with our 'worst' one and she would advise that we choose that one over the single one. So they'll thaw the 2 straw, and possibly refreeze the 'worst' one if it makes it. Thought she said it may not survive the thaw anyway.
Lots to take in! But I'm following her advice and going with that one, and saving the single 2nd best one for possible future cycles.

Nothing like a life changing decision on a Wednesday afternoon.. 😖😂


----------



## Chez2k

Good luck tomorrow ssltw x


----------



## Claudia H

Chez - many congrats!! Happy tww!!! I look forward to hearing the good news. 

Ssltw - complicated - why didn't they freeze them separately? Or where they from different cycles? 

AFM- lab called this morning to say that one of the thawed embryos wasn't looking so good - so that's pretty much out and we are now down to 5. That's just the way it goes I suppose but not the most confident start and now I'm even more nervous than I was before. Sorry to be giving everyone a running commentary but it's hard sitting here at work to cope with it all.... Xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larniegh

Statistically you're still in a good place sweetie. When do you hear the full PGS results? Transfer tomorrow if ok?


----------



## ssltw

Claudia - sorry to hear that but hopefully the other 5 will be good.

No idea why they froze them together, they were all from the same cycle. Even the embryologist today wasn't sure why, and the person who did it originally wasn't there today! Hopefully it'll all be ok! I'm feeling positive anyway 😊


----------



## Chez2k

Claudia - sorry her about the embryo. When will you find out about the others? xx


----------



## Claudia H

Apparently the results come in overnight. So they'll call me about 7am tomorrow and if we have any normal we have to go in straight away for transfer... Literally standing by the front door waiting for the call - and if it's bad news I guess we just take our coats off. Anti climax of a lifetime!!!

the other thing happens and we head out the door!

X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chez2k

I ovulated last Thursday according to scan and my transfer happened today so it shouldn't affect anything I would t have thought x


----------



## Claudia H

Sunny if you are doing a medicated FET you aren't supposed to ovulate, and in fact you will be given drugs to pretty much make sure you don't. The EWCM is just a sign of the estrogen building up - I had it too, don't worry about it x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geordiebunny

Chez so glad your transfer went ok
Claudia am sorry you have lost one already but 5 seems like a good strong number so hopefully you will be skipping out that door in the morning.


----------



## MrsC83

Chez - glad your transfer went well! Hope you can enjoy the 2ww as best you can. 

Ssltw - I'm at 2.10 tomorrow so almost the same time! This is all getting pretty real now...

Good luck and everything crossed for your phone call tomorrow Claudia! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok! 
Xxx


----------



## ttc123451

Claudia, I have everything crossed for you, hope you get to transfer this morning. The Lister know what they are doing rest assured.

Chez, congratulations on being PUPO! Are you on bed rest or walking round oxford st ;-)

It's an exciting week! 

Is anyone having acupuncture around transfer? I have looked into it but it's very expensive in London!
Xxx

Ps. I'm 8 hrs ahead here in Singapore hence the delay in replying


----------



## ttc123451

Sunny, I've had a lot of the same discharge too. Like Claudia said I think it's a good sign oestrogen levels are rising.
Xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016

Claudia, all the best for the transfer this morning, Im sure it will go perfectly.

Chez congratulations on being PUPO.

My scan was fine yesterday happy with lining etc so Im due to get a phone call from the embryologist Sat then transfer Sunday.... excited.

Ive looked into acupuncture before but I didnt enjoy it or find it relaxing - although I know there is evidence to suggest it does help with implantation. Main reason not going to do it this time is its so hard juggling all the appointments round work anyway. I'm going with the if its meant to be it will be approach this time, the last two times I tried to do everything Id read online to help but it was really stressful so this time I just want to be as relaxed as I can 😊


----------



## Chez2k

Good luck to everyone having their transfers today!!!


----------



## ssltw

Thanks - just ordering lunch in a cafe close to the clinic. Not long to go now! Good luck to everyone else having transfer today 😊


----------



## Chez2k

ssltw - excited for you!!! xx


----------



## ssltw

well, I'm officially PUPO! Just had a frozen transfer of a lovely little embryo, fingers crossed we'll have a big brother or sister for Alice soon 😊 
The good quality embryo had thawed beautifully, they were very happy. The same consultant who did my egg collection
2 years ago did the transfer and he was lovely 😀 we were even in the same cubicle we were last time - it all feels very right!
OTD is 29/1/17


----------



## Chez2k

Yey! Congrats!! That brill news. 
Sticky baby dust xx
Same OTD as me. Don't think I'll be able to hang on though! Will u Xx


----------



## Claudia H

Hi ladies 

Wow what a day! So out of our 6 frosties, we had 2 normal - but one didn't survive the biopsy. Heartbreaking and so unfair when all the other abnormal ones survived it fine. So this morning we transferred our only normal embryo - a gorgeous fully hatched blastocyst. ❤

But a v difficult transfer though which took an hour. I have some pretty unusual plumbing anyway and they couldn't get into my right uterus (I have two). The lab were getting anxious as they couldn't re-freeze it as its fully hatched and they said we couldn't keep it waiting much longer! STRESSFUL. They used 3 different types of catheter and made me empty my bowl twice. 

Then afterwards they had a panic about my progesterone level saying it was way too low and told me I had to go home straight away to take Lubion. 

I should be over the moon but I can't help feeling this isn't a great start. Help me ladies - how do I think positively and help my embie snuggle in? 

Faith- I also am not doing Accupuncture. I've done it in 2 cycles before but it's super expensive and ultimately didn't get me pregnant - plus yes just too hard to fit everything around work... 

Ssltw - tww buddy!!! 
X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssltw

Chez - I do usually hang on until OtD, we'll see this time! 

Claudia - sorry to hear your had a rough time, but I bet that Embie is getting snuggled in already! Ours was also hatching but not quite fully hatched. Same as our little girl when she was an Embie! Sending lots of luck 😊


----------



## Chez2k

Claudia - sorry to hear that you had a bad experience today. Try and put that behind you and focus on the little one inside you. Try and stay positive and  relax for the next few days if you can. 

Xxx


----------



## MrsC83

Just posted a message that I think got lost - apologies if it goes twice! 

I'm PUPO too! 2 embryos transferred this afternoon. They've given me a test date of 01/02 for some reason, going to try and hold off till then and enjoy the bubble! 

Claudia, sorry you had a bad time of it, it's really difficult but the main thing is the embryo got where it needed to be, try and relax as your body will know what to do now. 

Ssltw - congrats on your transfer, sounds like it went well. 

Sticky vibes all round! 
Xxxx


----------



## ttc123451

I've just woken up to all your exciting news! 
Can't wait to see your bfps!

Claudia it sounds like you had a really difficult time, but try and focus on the fact that your perfect little emby is where it should be now and try and visualise it snuggling. You only need one!! 
Try and watch a funny film to take your mind off it and keep your body warm especially feet. Ultimately you have done everything right and it's up to your body now.

I'm interested to know why they think your progesterone is too low? Did they take a blood test?

It's interesting you have 2 uterus, my sis in law also has this issue. She conceived naturally for her daughter but is having difficulty getting pregnant naturally again.

AFM I spoke to the lab yesterday and they confirmed I have 1 5bb to thaw first and transfer (if it survives) and then failing that a 4bb. 

Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## ssltw

Mrsc83 - congrats on being PUPO, that's great news! So nice that there's a few of us 😊


----------



## ssltw

Ttc - sounds really promising, exciting times!


----------



## Claudia H

Thanks ladies - had an awful night and couldn't really sleep but gave myself a stern tracking to and feeling calmer now. I think yesterday was just so stressful - it really took away all the joy of having a normal embryo transferred. I'm just praying I haven't f***ed it up by being too stressed for the little thing to implant... 

MrsC83 - congrats!! How do you feel? 

TTC - exciting you are moving along! They tested my progesterone levels after transfer with a blood test - they were only 6! Amazing your sis-in-law also has a didelphys uterus - it's pretty rare. I've been told it shouldn't prevent TTC - it's only an issue later in pregnancy. 

Xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosie11

Hello, all, just adding my bit as doing a natural FET and have just been given the date for ET: Tuesday, eek. 

Thing is, it's not really all that natural as have to start twice daily Lubion injections, daily Fragmin injections, twice daily cyclogest pessaries as well as aspirin! 

BUT I need to start tomorrow morning and have just noticed my clinic hasn't given me any needles for the Lubion!! They are NHS so not open tomorrow... Does anyone know where I can get some over the counter? And what size? 

Hoping someone can help  


Thank you! And best of luck to all the ladies here xx Rosie


----------



## Chez2k

Good luck for Tuesday Rosie!! 
Have you tried healthcare at home??
Is it IM or SC needles you need? 
Where do you live? xx


----------



## Rosie11

Thank you Chez2k!

I made a frantic out of hours call to CRGH who are the sister clinic to my NHS one at UCL, and they're letting me go in and get some tomorrow first thing. Phew... Thanks though, healthcare at home, good to know for the future!

I see you're on your 2ww... exciting times! Also scary, I know, so sending you lots of positive baby vibes   

Rosie xx


----------



## Chez2k

Glad you got sorted.  

Yep 2dp5dt now and it's killing me already! Xx


----------



## Chez2k

How's everyone doing? xx


----------



## Claudia H

Hi all! Hi Rosie! 

I'm also 2dp5dt. I'm feeling 100% normal! I know, way to early for symptoms anyway but still. I wish I would feel something! It's almost like it never happened... 

Anyone else in the same boat? 
X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsC83

I feel exactly the same Claudia! I feel completely normal, I'd forgotten what a nightmare it is with symptom (and lack of) spotting! This round I had pretty much zero side effects from the drugs too which feels strange - is it actually happening?! 

I never know how much to do either - need to keep active enough to keep the blood flowing but not overdo it! 

Nice to have some 2ww buddies though 😀
Xxx


----------



## Chez2k

Glad your both doing ok. Hardest part of the whole thing this 2WW!! 

I'm 3dp5dt now and the only symptom I've had which sent gone away since transfer is cramping and the occasional shooting pain - could be anything though. 
My boobs are sore but they were like that before.... This is very normal for me post ovulation and the cyclogest has added to it. 

I want to test so badly!!!


----------



## ssltw

Also 2dp5dt and not feeling much! A few crampy pains this morning but that could be anything. I'm finding it quite tough not picking up my little girl, she keeps coming to me and asking to be picked up but I'm trying not to for the first few days. My OH is home and doing the majority of childcare but I just want to pick her up and cuddle her!


----------



## MrsC83

Anyone planning on testing early? I've got the test day off work in case of upset so I'm going to try and wait till then. Also going to test in a different loo to where we've had the two BFNs - now I know I really have gone crazy!!! 
Xxx


----------



## Claudia H

Chez and SSLTW - cramping is a good sign! Wish I felt some of that... I've had some very slight pains yesterday - but honestly I think that was just the Lubion injection. So honestly nothing. 

I'm not sure if I'll test early - as long as I am PUPO there is hope. If you test early and get a BFN it's even more miserable. I say that now - but I know by about 6dpt I'll probably feel differently! 

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssltw

I'm not planning to test early, as I think I'd doubt the result either way and stress myself out. Hopefully I can hang on another 8 days! 
Is anyone else feeling so tired on all these meds? Since I started the cyclogest I've been exhausted every day, ready for bed by 9!


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016

Well I'm now officially PUPO, just travelling home from hospital after transfer. Fingers crossed its 3rd time lucky for us and this is the time it works xxx


----------



## Claudia H

Congrats Faith!! Happy 2WW I hope you manage to stay sane x  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttc123451

Thinking of you all!

Has anyone tested yet? I can't wait to be PUPO on Tuesday. I'm in London now which is a relief.

I've gotta sort out this constipation.. Sorry tmi, I am just so bunged up since starting the progesterone, think I will take some laxative tonight but hopefully won't affect the absorption of the hormones.

And yes I feel soooo tired on these meds, and don't know whether I'm coming or going.

Sending you all sticky vibes xxxx


----------



## ssltw

Faith, so glad everything went well - welcome to the 2ww!


----------



## ssltw

Ttc - make sure you're drinking plenty of water too, as that can help!


----------



## Claudia H

How are we all doing ladies? 4dp5dt and still not feeling much of anything. Occasional V mild cramps but that could be anything - and probably the enormous amounts of progesterone I'm on! 

X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssltw

I'm not feeling much either, apart from knackered   It's hard to know what's real and what's in your head, plus as you say there's all of the drugs! I'm on 5 x progynova and 2 x cyclogest, are you the same? 
We just have to get through the next few days!


----------



## Claudia H

Ssltw - totally agree! What is a real symptom and what am I just making up because I want symptoms so badly! Ugh. Mostly, I just feel normal. Im on Lubion, clexane, 2 x vagifem, 2 x cyclogest and 3 x progynova. So much it's hard to remember when to take them all! 

X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chez2k

Glad you are all doing ok. 
Symptom spotting is bloody awful! 
I'm now 5dp5dt and feel that my symptoms have gone really. The odd very mild cramps, little bit of headache and sore boobs (which I had anyway ? from the meds). 
I have carried on doing tests but not sure. Hubby thinks he can see a faint line on the cheapies but I'm not convinced. Did an early pregnancy superdrug yesterday and I thought there was nothing. Then looked at the test an hour later and there was a pink line! But it was past the time so not reliable.

Wish I hadn't tested so early now!!


----------



## ssltw

Claudia - that's quite a cocktail! I have so many alarms on my phone to remind me to take them all  

Chez - Oh no, sounds stressful! Maybe don't do any more tests until OTD, then you'll have a final answer? Fingers crossed that the lines will get darker!


----------



## Chez2k

Thanks ssltw. It is stressful. I wouldn't do another for a couple of days but hubby is nattering me to do them. He is as bad as me lol x


----------



## MrsC83

Chez, that sounds promising but stressful! Are you going to keep testing? 

I had zero symptoms but did get a couple of sharp pains in my side last night, but it could be the progesterone or also in my own head! Then this morning I woke up with a sore throat and started to worry my immune system would stop implantation...probably just going a bit mad overthinking every little detail!! 
Xxx


----------



## Claudia H

I'm definitely going mad! Driving myself crazy at the lack of symptoms although I know it's early and plenty of BFPs start from no symptoms anyway. 

Chez - give yourself a break Hun! No more testing for a couple of days... I think it's so early it could be positive one day and negative the next - so stressful! 

When is everyone's OTD? Mine is 28th x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016

My OTD is the 31st Jan - So following transfer yest promised myself was going to be the picture of calm.....but then work today happened and was mega stressful to the point I cried, then called my husband crying saying I'm scared cos I've been do stressed today it wont implant...argh two week wait is soo hard


----------



## Claudia H

Faith Im the same Hun! I had a v stressful day after transfer and hardly slept! Convinced myself I'd prevented the embryo from implanting. But I don't think that's true - they are stronger than that. Look at places like Syria - most stressful place to be on earth and the birth rate hasn't declined there. Put it behind you and try and relax from here on in xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016

Thanks Claudia - Feeling better now I'm home and had a cuddle off the husband . 

Hope everyone else is doing well today x


----------



## ssltw

My OTD is 29th, which works out well as my OH won't have work that day so we can test together. I WILL hold on until test day! Lol


----------



## ttc123451

Good luck to all those in 2ww. I can join you now as I had my transfer this afternoon. Test date is 2nd Feb which seems like AGES away!! 
Only needed to thaw one of the blasts so I have another still in storage if this doesn't work. The dr was so reassuring telling me there is NOTHING to do to help myself. She said either the DNA is good or not and that's what will determine implantation. 

Had a REALLY bumpy taxi ride back to the hotel and I'm already convinced the embey hated that! 

Not feeling any twinges yet eeeek
Xx


----------



## ssltw

Sunny - sounds promising, roll on the 31st!

ttc- Congrats on being PUPO! Your Dr is right, there's really nothing we can do but wait and let the little embies do their thing. I wouldn't worry if you don't feel any twinges, when I got a BFP with my daughter I didn't get anything like that. I'm pretty sure most of the 'symptoms' during the 2ww are all in our heads!


----------



## MrsC83

Congrats Ttc! PUPO is the weirdest feeling ever - thinking about every little twinge and bumpy drive!! 

I was given the 1st as my test date which seems quite late considering my transfer was on the 19th, but just going to go with it and try and hold off testing....
Xx


----------



## Chez2k

Ttc - congrats in being PUPO!!! Exciting!! 

Sunny - I wish you all the luck in the world for ET xx

MrsC83 - how are you feeling? 

I'm now 6dp5dt - started with period pains in last hour... I have a feeling im about to start bleeding. Is this even possible that AF would come early? 

Thanks


----------



## Chez2k

I really hope so!!


----------



## ssltw

Chez - I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. Hope the pains settled down overnight with no sign of AF!

How's everyone else doing? 

I'm doing OK, made it over half way - yay! No real symptoms but I swear my boobs have grown   probably just progesterone and a bit of wishful thinking haha! Honestly though, after breastfeeding for a year a bit of growth in that department would stop them from looking like such sad puppies


----------



## Claudia H

Chez - did you do a medicated or Natutal FET? X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chez2k

No sign of anything else since and the cramps have no stopped. I would have put money in that my period was on its way. 

I've done a medicated cycle Claudia x


----------



## ricks3

Hi everyone - can I join? Could do with some company in the 2WW. I had an FET yesterday at the Lister - it's our last frostie and 6th FET so all hopes resting on this last go. We had 2 frosties to thaw and 1 didn't make it  The 1 we have put back only thawed 70% and had collapsed a bit so not feeling very positive - trying hard not to worry too much about that as nothing I can do and the Dr says it's down to the genes... So now we just wait - I have no symptoms at all. Trying to relax and stay sane. Keeping everything crossed for you ladies that there are some BFPs on their way.


----------



## ttc123451

Hi Ricks
I might have been with you in the wait room as I had a FET at the Lister yesterday too!
Wishing everyone the best of luck, it's not over till test day!! 
Xx


----------



## ssltw

Welcome Ricks3 to the 2ww gang   Try not to worry too much, I'm sure your little frostie is burrowing as we speak (or type!)


----------



## Claudia H

Ricks - you found us - well done!

Chez - if it's a medicated FET, you can't get your period until you stop taking meds. Your own hormones or not at play as they've been supressed and as you are still supplementing your lining with lots of lovely fresh estrogen and progesterone you won't start bleeding. So I'd say that cramping is a pretty good sign!!! 

X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bippy11

Hi everyone, 

Just thought I would pop back on here to say hello! So many of you now in 2WW! Good luck, really hope we get lots of BFPs here soon  

AFM - finally got transfer day confirmed today yippee  Monday 30th! Started progesterone today and also had my first intralipids today. Will be doing a cocktail of progynova, patches, cyclogest (incl one to wake up for at midnight every night!), lubion injections, clexane injections and steroids. Gosh I just hope I remember to take everything correctly at the right times - have a spreadsheet and 5 different alarms set! 

Im so relieved to finally have a date.. but of course, now I start to worry about the next stage - will our one little frostie thaw ok and will transfer go smoothly??.. and then of course, the dreaded wait after that! You are all amazing for not going crazy during this wait and hopefully not too long to go for some of you now - hang in there!


----------



## Bagpus

Hi everyone,

Mind if I join you? I have my ET booked for next Tuesday so same day as you sunnygirl.


----------



## ssltw

Welcome Bagpus! Not long for you now 😊

For those worrying about their embryo surviving the thaw, if it makes you feel better mine survived this time and last time when I conceived my daughter with no issues.
fingers crossed for all of you!


----------



## bippy11

yey sunnygirl and bagpus - bring on next week  

I previously had 2 frosties that didn't survive thaw, but I think its quite rare, so fingers crossed well be fine. x


----------



## Chloe889

Hello everyone

Would you mind if I join? I'm mid frozen cycle and feel that I joined the wrong board earlier. I'm on the Dec/ Jan one with the fresh cyclers. Our experience is all quite different!

I had my little boy by IVF in August 2015 and we are going in again in the hope of a sibling. I have no tubes after two ectopics.

I felt as if everything went perfectly with the fresh cycle. I say that but I did get OHSS - funny how yu can sugar coat it when you get the right ending   I've been delayed a little his time because my lining wasn't ready but have been booked in for transfer on Saturday. It was 7.8mm at scan on Monday so I've been doing lots to try to boost it - acupuncture, Brazil nuts, pineapple etc oh and more progynova of course!

It sounds as if most of you are PUPO so fingers crossed for you all   X


----------



## ricks3

OMG driving myself nuts this morning obsessing about it all - grr!!! with DD on day 2 I had cramps in the night, this time nothing - so hard not read things into it all.


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Sunnygirl and Ricks  -thanks for the welcoming. I didn't think about a failed thaw either. gosh we have so much to think about   Trying to remain positive     I remember being totally confused with all the symptoms from the drugs last time. I felt sick most of the time after transfer from OHSS. I keep trying to do positive visualisations


----------



## Chloe889

p.s I agree re the men - they just aren't wired in the same way. Dumbed down emotionally some might say


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016

Ricks - Im sort of the same am 4dp5dt and dont really feel any different to what I would normally, although I have slight menstrual like cramps today, but I quite often get these from a week before my period is due.......so desperate for it to be implantation cramps, but so scared Im going to be disappointed again (this is our 3rd FET after fresh cycle last Feb). 

Just got to find a way to stay positive.

Welcome to all those who have just joined forum


----------



## ricks3

Hi fairhhooelove - so so hard staying positive - my brain is whirring and trying hard not to feel hopeless and lost - we really put our hearts on the line with this.


----------



## ssltw

Chloe- I had my little girl in September 2015 but she was due in August (just didn't want to come out!) so we were prob in the same pregnancy group on here 😊


----------



## Chloe889

Hi SSLTW - your little girl looks gorgeous   Jack was due 8th Aug, born 20th! I was on the October/ November cycle buddies which is still going after all this time. Almost everyone has their babies now. Just a couple who had underlying issues to deal with unfortunately but are heading towards new cycles  

Ricks - I felt really loopy when I was in the two week wait with Jack. Are you at work? I remember having my breakdown moment outside a property I was due to value and had to send myself robbed for the rest of the day. I wondered afterwards whether some pregnancy hormones were brewing even at that stage! 

I've not even hit transfer and I'm already feeling period like feelings. I keep worrying that it's going to arrive. Is that even possible. It would be due on transfer day. I'm on progynova and cyclogest x


----------



## MrsC83

Hi everyone

How are you all bearing up? 

I'm feeling really annoyed - I just came home to a letter from my clinic about the storage fee of my remaining embryos. The letter says there are 5 left when I was told a week ago there are 6. Either the letter is wrong or an embryo has been lost, either way I'm feeling so upset! Slap bang in the middle of the 2ww when I'm already feeling anxious with zero pregnancy symptoms and they do this to me!! 

Sorry, rant over, I know I'm being over-sensitive but DH is on a night out and I am feeling rubbish and can't call the clinic till tomorrow morning! 
Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Mrs C83 - that's really crap but let's hope it's just a mistake as surely they should have notified you otherwise..  sending hugs   Xx


----------



## MrsC83

Thanks Chloe, feeling a lot better now, just going slightly mad with all the waiting and hormones I think! Hopefully all a big mix up - I'm really grateful for the frozen embryos we have just confused about the changing number. 

Hope you're doing ok! 
Xx


----------



## Chloe889

I'm glad you're feeling better. 6 or even 5 is a great number of frozen embryos. You could have half a football team at this rate  

As I said to Ricks, or as I tried to say, before autocorrect buggered it up - I had a real meltdown day during my last two week wait and had to send myself to bed. It's all so overwhelming and the drugs obviously don't help. Hope you get some answers tomorrow x


----------



## bippy11

Morning ladies, 

Im already melting down and Im not even in 2ww yet! Got upset last night, its just so much with all the drugs and worry and trying to manage at work (esp with colleagues telling me things like 'ooh I heard his wife is pregnant'..) dh was lovely though and helped me stop crying. The memories of previous failed cycles come back to me and I remember what it felt like and its hard to not think about it   Hopefully today will be a better day! I've got accupuncture so maybe that will help. 

MrsC83 I hope you get an answer from your clinic this morning about your frosties. 

Good luck with transfer tomorrow Chloe! My lining was only 7.5mm, but its as good as itll get and doc said that its fine. 

Everyone in 2ww, keep going - you will get to OTD even if time seems to go at snailspace!


----------



## ttc123451

Hi everyone
Good to have each other here. I am already going nuts and only 3dp5dt
My lining was 5.7 on cd10 then 7.2 on cd14. Not sure what it was on transfer day. They didn't take a measurement at Lister, as apparently the progesterone compacts it.
How are you all doing? Anyone got any positive news yet? Xx


----------



## ssltw

Hope you're all doing ok and not going too crazy! Only 2 days til test day for me! Feeling fine, just tired, but the drugs plus chasing after a 16 month old will do that. 
Our plan for the 2ww was for my wife to do most of the childcare so I could rest, but she's been home from work ill for the last 2 days. Turns out she has real proper flu, diagnosed by the GP this morning. So now I have 2 babies to look after haha 😂 
So much for taking it easy, I'm now having to do everything plus I'm now worried I may catch the flu which isn't great if I do get a bfp. I've banished her to the bedroom and I'm moving into the spare room!


----------



## MrsC83

Hi everyone 

Turns out the letter was wrong - for some reason one is being stored separately and I should have had two letters in the same pack, one saying 5 and one saying 1. I had two duplicate letters and both said 5! It's really annoying that the clinic could be so sloppy but good news anyway. 

It made me feel really negative yesterday about the whole thing (that and lack of symptoms) but positive thinking from here till test day!!!

Thanks for your support!! 

Chloe, hope your transfer goes well tomorrow! 
Bippy, I know exactly what you mean, I keep thinking about how bad the previous failures felt, it's such a tricky time. I saw the clinic counsellor a few months ago and he tried to make me think that each one is different and if you're trying new things on a different cycle you're actually increasing the odds if anything. It's probably not strictly true but helps to think that way 😀 
Xxxx


----------



## ssltw

Mrsc83 - how annoying! You're right, it was very sloppy of the clinic. At least you still have your 6 though! We had similar, had 6 frozen originally, 2 were in separate straws then the other 4 were in 2 straws of 2. So it means we have 4 attempts rather than 6 really. The embryologist this time said they didn't know why they were frozen like that. Helpful! Sometimes you have to wonder if they have any idea what it's like to go through this...


----------



## Chloe889

What a relief MrsC, although sounds like someone in admin will be getting into trouble!  

Ssltw - oh no, not good timing for your wife, or you! Hope you're managing to rest if your daughter does a daytime sleep? I've just lay down to listen to some hypno! I didn't know about the different freezing options, I thought they'd all be frozen separately! 

Nippy - hope you have a good acupuncture session bippy. 

Ttc - what a fab lining increase in 4 days!!

Positive thoughts for you all. 

i had the call from the embryologist today and we are scheduled to go in at 11 tmw! I can't believe I will be heading into the two week wait with you guys. I (technically) have next week off work which I'm pleased about. I just need to concentrate on keeping warm and rested. My husband was made redundant so he is gardening leave, not good timing in general but good to share childcare. I was really careful not to lift anything heavy during pregnancy before but that isn't an option with a two stone toddler!! The embryologist said no perfume etc which made me think twice about dying my grey roots today. Decisions decisions!! It's only a home dye but I'm paranoid about doing anything which could put the embryos off! I might peel the rest of my gel nails off too as opposed to re doing them. I'll look like a bag lady during the two week wait, it's lucky I'm not going to work 😂🙈!! X


----------



## ssltw

Chloe - eek good luck! I also looked like a bag lady on transfer day, unwashed hair, no make up - lovely! So exciting that you'll be joining us on the 2ww very soon 😊

My little girl does usually nap 11-1, I usually sit and have a decaf tea and chill with something on tv for 20 mins then spend the rest of the time sorting the house out. Don't know how id get anything done if I rested for those 2 hours! Have to admit to sticking peppa pig on now and again for a mini break!


----------



## ricks3

Good luck for tomorrow Chloe xxxx


----------



## Claudia H

Hi girls! 

How is everyone doing? I'm 8dp5dt and testing on Sunday. I have mixed feelings - I want to be positive but apart from some cramping at 4dp5dt I feel completely normal. Can anything really be happening in there? Wouldn't I feel SOMETHING? 

Mrs C - sorry about your clinic mix up. Honestly, I don't think I've had a single letter from my clinic that is correct. They constantly get out embryo grades wrong, our names wrong and once they even said I was on a Cancer drug. Whaaat? This time they said they'd thawed 4 which had all survived and transferred 2. Actually only 3 survived and they transferred 1! I just put it down to sloppy secretaries who don't do their jobs properly. Thankfully, the lab and doctors are more on the ball!! 

X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssltw

Claudia I'm also 8dp5dt and don't feel any different! I don't think I did when j got a bfp with my little girl either. We won't know until test time, as annoying as that is! It's almost the weekend though...! We can do this 😊


----------



## bippy11

Thank you MrsC, Im so scared that it wont work again, I dont know how I would be able to cope. But youre right, each time is different and this is the first time we know for sure that we have a genetically good frostie. And one step at a time, first I have to focus on transfer day and hope that will go well. 

Thanks Chloe, acupuncture was nice and relaxing and feel better today and glad its weekend now. Got Monday off for transfer and then Tuesday off as well   So nice that you have a full week off after transfer. Hope tomorrow goes smoothly for you  

Sunnygirl and Bagpus are you taking time off around the transfer? 

Good luck testing this weekend Claudia and ssltw   xxx


----------



## Claudia H

Ssltw - you give me hope! Glad it's not just me. I've never had a BFP so somehow just can't imagine seeing 2 lines. Praying this time I'm wrong... One more day!  for us both x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssltw

Claudia - Last time when i got my bfp I was so shocked when the 2 lines came up that me and my oh just stared at each other! I really didn't expect it to work. Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## MrsC83

Good luck for the transfer today Chloe! Hope it goes smoothly.
One day to go for tomorrow's testers, hope you're bearing up ok. 

3 days to go till OTD for me and I've woken up feeling a bit dodgy, normally love my weekend lie ins but I was awake before 7 feeling sick, then of course that got me wide awake overthinking everything!! Also had an upset stomach this morning so google overload!!! 
Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Ooh Mrs C   Fingers cross d that's a good sign.

Sorry to be brief but clinic have called to say embryos are thawing and one is looking stronger than the other. I asked for follow up on NK test and they've said it's come back at 5.5% with anything belies 5 not requiring treatment. Not sure what to do. Apparently they'd normally recommend starting steroids day before transfer so I'm a bit annoyed I wasn't told sooner so I could at least digest it all. Does anyone know anything about steroids? Xx


----------



## bippy11

Chloe, that's so rubbish they didn't tell you before. But try not to let it get to you today, great news that your frosties are thawing well and one is looking strong   I started steroids yesterday, which was 3 days before transfer day. I think just do what your clinic recommends. Hope transfer goes well hun! xxx

MrsC hopefully a good sign!   Careful of Mr google though, it can drive you mad  

I had a bad night - somehow with all my alarms, I had managed to overide my midnight cyclogest alarm, so woke up at 4.30 and panicked as I hadn't taken it. So I took it 4.5 hours late. Then had just about managed to get back to sleep by 6 am when my progynova alarm went   was so worried I had messed things up, but doc said that its ok because I am also taking lubion and that it was mainly the timing of the first cyclogest that was important as that determines transfer time in line with my era test. phew! 

Claudia and ssltw only one day to go!!! Hope you can do something nice today to try and make the time go   xxx


----------



## Claudia H

Morning All!

Chloe - I'm so sorry that is really annoying. I've had immune testing but everything came back fine so I've never needed any treatment. What was your result last time? If it was below 5 - maybe it's ok to leave things as this time it's only marginally above? So hard... can your doctor help out? I'm hoping that your transfer has gone smoothly and all is good. xxxx

Bippy - gosh I've never bothered too much about timings for cyclogest... When I did my ERA in December I just took one when I woke up and one before I went to bed (so that would been about 7.30am-9.30am and 10pm-12am) and my ERA came back Receptive. I would have thought as long as the progesterone is building up to the correct amount it shouldn't really matter that much? 

MrsC - stay away from Doctor Google my love! You'll never know if what you are reading is truth or garbage and you'll drive yourself mad. We all do it though... I can't pretend I'm totally innocent. 

AFM - 9dp5dt. Nearly caved and tested this morning but DH persuaded me not to. so I'm hanging in there for one more day. Ssltw - how you doing? 

x


----------



## Chloe889

Oh crikes those alarms sound stressful Claudia!! My clinic weren't too worries about the timings of cyclogest and just said the spacing for progynova was to avoid nausea.. 

Just had what feels like another cock up, leaving my acupuncturist and he said I didn't need to come back as it was only treatments on transfer day. Somehow he's got confused and thought it was egg collection so god knows what he's just done to me!!!! How can he get that wrong?! X


----------



## ricks3

Morning ladies - stay strong those testing tomorrow - only one more day to wait now - keeping all crossed for you.

Chloe - everything crossed for a smooth transfer.

Still trying not to go mad spotting symptoms or lack of them - does awful things to your head the TWW.

xx


----------



## ssltw

Chloe - I don't know anything about steroids but it's good news that your embies are thawing nicely. Fingers crossed!

Eek it's test day tomorrow!! It's come round so quickly. Lots of luck to everyone else testing xx


----------



## ssltw

Just realised I replied before I saw the last page!

Claudia - well done for holding out! We're the opposite, my OH was saying should we test this morning and I said no! I'm doing ok, just want to get the test over with now. I lined up my tests in the bathroom and read the instructions this morning so I'm all set! Think I've felt so positive the whole way through that's it only just hit me that it could be negative 😕 

How about you?


----------



## Pv7882

Hi everyone, Can I join you ladies?
Had a FET 3 days ago (after a failed IVF last year, it ended up with a miscarriage) and on Progynova, Cyclogest and Clexane. Hoping all goes well till the 2WW.
I wanted to know whether any other tests can be done apart from hCG tests. As you all know, NHS doesn't offer any tests except an early pregnancy scan in the 6th week. That too because I have an history of multiple unexplained miscarriages . (My NK test came out normal too)
So this time wanted to try all available tests, though it means I have to go for private clinics.
Could anyone please suggest on this.

Also, what s the earliest I can take a pregnancy test and go for that hCG test? All private clinics say I ned to wait for 10 days after FET.


----------



## Claudia H

Sltw - you're young, your eggs should be good quality. i think you have every reason to be positive - but I know what you mean. It's easy to get excited but we have to be realistic too. Not long to go... don't think I'll get much sleep tonight! 

Pv7882 - welcome! do you mean tests to determine if you are pregnant? if so, it's only HCG they look for. Or do you mean general tests to get a diagnosis? in which case there is an awful lot they can test for - blood clotting screen, ERA, HSG etc etc. But yes - you'll probably need to go private for it. 

x


----------



## bippy11

Thanks Claudia and Chloe, yes I think the timing of last nights cyclogest wasn't too much of an issue. My doc said that its about the amount of time that you are exposed to progesterone for, that's why the timing of the first one is important, because that should match the amount of time that you were exposed in the ERA test cycle. After transfer, hes going to move the times to 9 am and 9 pm - it will be nice not to have to to wake up in the middle of the night! 

Chloe, poor you, all these things on transfer day, not what you need! I am sure it will still be fine, the most important thing is that you get your little embies onboard. 

Claudia and ssltw well done for holding out. I know exactly what you mean, last time I felt so sure it would work and then it hit me so hard when it didn't. But it will always hit hard if it doesn't work, so might as well try to think positive during the wait. Really hope you will both get your BFP tomorrow morning  

pv7882 sorry to hear about your miscarriages. I am not too sure about tests post BFP, but if I am lucky enough to get BFP this time, I am going to ask my doc about it. I think genetic screening (post egg collection) may go some way in explaining miscarriages as a lot are caused by embryos that are not genetically right. For now, good luck with your 2WW


----------



## Chloe889

Bippy - so sorry I got you and Claudia confused earlier. I was all in a fluster with my news and then acupuncture chaos - got to laugh I guess otherwise I would be crying  

Im so impressed that you guys are staying strong and not testing too early. I was rubbish last time and tested way too early!

Claudia - my result was 5.05! So marginal.. I spoke to the doctor and she said they wouldn't judge me either way but we discussed my miscarriage between the two ex topics as she felt it probably was worthwhile. My attitude with ivf has always been throw everything you can at it as you don't want to regret or have any failures.

Hi PV - I hope your wait is going ok? So sorry to hear about your miscarriages. Have you ever had genetic testing of the embryos? My clinic have given me a test date of 15th Feb which seems like an age after transfer today!!! X


----------



## Pv7882

Thanks ladies for the support and advice.

Claudia - have done only the blood clotting screen til now, not the ERA or HSG. Since I m with NHS, they dont do any additional tests and advice me that I dont require any of those as I dont have any other problems  

Bippy and Chloe - haven't done genetic screening of the embryos, the doctor told its not possible to determine any genetic changes in the blastocyst stage. But now google says you have something called PGS (aneuploidy screening), have to check with the doc next time. But i really hope everything goes well this time itself.
I had only cytogenetic tests twice after my miscarriages in which they couldnt find any defects.

Good luck with your 2WW Chloe, i know it does seem too long. Mine s on 3rd Feb.


----------



## ssltw

Thanks Claudia and bippy for cheering me up 😊


----------



## Chloe889

PV - sending all positive vibes that you won't have to think about anymore tests as this will be your cycle  I'm sure my friend had PGS testing at Care. They did a video for it. https://www.carefertility.com/treatments/genetics/pre-implantation-genetic-screening-pgs/
Next Friday for your test   X


----------



## Chloe889

I have what feels like period pain and some spotting. Transfer was super simple and very straightforward so I can't think that has caused any issues? With my normal cycle I would be due on now but I'm sure I read above that that isn't possible? I'm just going to take my progynova and pessary and head to bed but really worried that this isn't working   x


----------



## ssltw

Oh my god ladies, it's a BFP!!! 😮😮


----------



## Chez2k

Congratulations ssltw. That's brilliant news. xx

BFN for me. I'm going to leave now as I can't cope at the moment. I wish you all the best of luck with your results and your pregnancies xx


----------



## Chloe889

SSLTW     That's brilliant news!!!! congratulations!!! You did so well waiting to test. You and your husband must be over the moon.

Chez - so sorry to hear that   sending you big hugs  

Hi sunnyhirl - that sounds like a good plan. I don't feel like I nevessaroly need next week off it's just that my childminder is off so going to take advantage of it!

AFM - period pains have subsided since lying down last night and no more bleeding but have had the most awful night and still feel horrific. It must be the steroids as having taken a look now I have every symptom on the side effects sheet. I'm so borderline with my NK that I'm considering not taking them today. Literally spent the whole night feeling as if my heart was bursting out of my chest and had three hours sleep max. Surely that can't be a good environment to aid implantation and growing a baby?? X


----------



## ttc123451

Chez I am so sorry to hear that x


----------



## bippy11

Oh Chez, so sorry hun. It's so so hard, please look after yourself. Big hugs   xxx

ssltw congratulations!!! to you (and your wife I think?) wonderful news!   Enjoy your happy BFP bubble     

sunnygirl nice to see you again, same as me, transfer day and day after off. I might see if I can work from home a few times during the wait as well though as I find it really hard being in the office and around people when my head is so all over the place   How are you feeling in the lead up to transfer day? How many frosties do you have? 

Chloe Im the same, not sleeping well. After my midnight cyclogest I couldnt get back to sleep for hours. I wonder if its the steroids, but may also just be all the worry and anxiety.. its hard to know. I wonder if you would have side effects so quickly after only taking the steroids for one day? Does it say anything about how quickly they will kick in? So glad to hear you had a smooth transfer in the end after all the other mishaps!


----------



## Chloe889

SSLTW - so sorry I said husband!! It's my lack of sleep!   Is your wife recovering from her flu now? I hope your daughter can steer clear of it..

Bippy - sorry to hear you're not sleeping well either, it's not ideal is it ! I took the steroids when I got them at 2pm yesterday so I know the advice is to take first thing. I'm not too sure what's what as my husband was up in the night with diarrhoea and vomiting! We are the same foods yesterday. My tum pains were bad last night but My guts have been pretty bad since I've been on oestrogen and Cyclogest x


----------



## ssltw

Thank you! And yep Bippy you're right, I have a wife 😉 we like to confuse people haha! X


----------



## Pv7882

thanks Chloe for the support, thats a lovely video with the twins   
Glad to hear you had a smooth transfer, try to be relaxed and check with the consultant once about the side effects of the steroids.
havent taken any steroids, so not sure about it.
But I m not sleeping well either, turning and twisting throughout the night, i m very worried whether this may cause any issues to the embryo


----------



## ricks3

Wonderful news ssltw !!!! congratulations xxxx

Chez2K - I am so so sorry - there are no words - big hug for you xxxx

Chloe - glad transfer went well and so sorry you've had the trouble sleeping etc - hopefully things will settle down for you soon xxxx


----------



## MrsC83

Chez - I'm so sorry. It's the worst feeling in the world. I hope you give yourself time to grieve. Big hugs xxxxxx

Hope everyone slept a little better last night! My dodgy stomach turned into a full on 24 hour bug yesterday, feeling better this morning but just hoping it won't have done any damage. Not feeling anything symptoms wise so will just have to see. 

Ssltw, huge congratulations to you!! You did have a good feeling about the transfer!!! Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

MrsC - so sorry to hear about your tummy bug   I hope you're feeling better now? I wish these bugs would do one! My husband is much better, he's had a bad run with his tomach recently and I'm trying to tell him he's allergic to alcohol  

PV - anxiety is such a major part of this whole process isn't it. I would say I'm much more relaxed this time  as I almost feel that I shouldn't be asking for anymore luck when I already have Jack.

I've had a bit of time to research the steroids and my NK levels and at less than 0.05% over normal we've decided I should give them a miss as they made me feel so rough. I'm really sensitive to drugs probably due to my thyroid and calcium issues. 

Xx


----------



## Claudia H

Hi Ladies,

BFN for me today. A fully hatched, genetically normal embryo that was transferred into an ERA tested uterus witch a scratch. Surely the chances don't get much better than that. But it just behaved like all the others and did nothing at all. 

We don't have anymore frosties left (our only other genetically normal one didn't survive the biopsy) and I don't know if i can face starting from the beginning with another fresh cycle. It's just torture and as I'm now 40 the chances seem so minimal. DH doesn't really want to do donor eggs so that doesn't leave us with a whole lot of options. 

I've been crying all day - I just can't believe we are so short on luck. This was our 5th failed blastocyst transfer in a row. Each time I say 'surely the odds will be in our favour now' - but they just never are. 

I'm going to leave this thread now and let you get on as I don't think I'm helping with the positivity too much. Wishing those of you who are still waiting the best of luck!!!! 

xx


----------



## Chloe889

Claudia, so sorry to hear that   I know no words will help. It's heartbreaking xx


----------



## bippy11

oh Claudia, Im so sorry!   My heart goes out to you.   I was a bit concerned when we didn't hear from you earlier. 

Im the same as you this time - genetic testing tick, ERA test tick, scratch tick, also immunes tick.. but sadly it still doesn't guarantee things. 

I am sure that it will take some time for both you and your husband to process this and you will need to talk about the different options that you have. But for now, please just look after yourself and do whatever you need to do. And if you feel like some supportive words, you can always pop back on here, we have all had these bitter disappointments and feelings in one way or another  

xxx


----------



## MrsC83

So sorry Claudia. Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## ttc123451

Claudia 
Hugs to you 
I know none of us know what you are going through but I really hope you do try another fresh cycle when you feel ready. Is it worth changing clinics as I personally haven't been that impressed with Lister this time round. I have heard VERY good things about ARGC in London but it is very ££££
I have a couple of friends that are pregnant at 40+ and it's going smoothly for them. Don't give up. Maybe it's totally bad luck that all the frosties from that cycle were the result of a wrong protocol. I remember changing clinics and a fresh approach was the best thing that ever happened. 
Keep fighting - You are so strong xxxx


----------



## bippy11

Morning all, 

Claudia and Chez, big hugs to you  

eek transfer day for me! So nervous for our one and only little frostie, please survive the thaw!  

sunnygirl sorry to hear about your sleeping issues, its rubbish. Do you meditate? I have found that that has helped at times when I have had difficulty sleeping. I actually had a good nights sleep last night, which I hadn't expected at all! Nice to feel a bit more rested for today   We're the same, we haven't told anyone the exact dates as its just too much pressure to add on to it all. 

Chloe glad you came to a decision about the steroids - sounds like the right thing for you to stop. Hope you are feeling better for it.

Mrs C and Pv and everyone else in 2ww, hope you are ok   

xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Good luck today Bippy, so pleased you're feeling well rested for it. Sending positive vibes to you and your embie   Xxx


----------



## Pv7882

Very sorry to hear its negative Claudia. Take Care. Try a fresh cycle whenever you are ready and it will all go well.

Good luck Bippy for the transfer.

I m going to try and get an appointment for the hCG test on Wednesday, as that ll be my 10th day after transfer. Not sure though whether they ll say its still too early.


----------



## ssltw

Good luck today Bippy!


----------



## bippy11

Thank you everyone   xxx


----------



## ttc123451

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to update you, I got a super squinter on a frer yesterday at 5dp5dt and then this morning at 6dp5dt fmu clear blue digital said positive 1-2. 
I am over the moon but feeling tentative until blood test. 

Good luck everyone who's on the 2ww
Xxxx


----------



## ssltw

Yay, congratulations TTC! It's hard to believe isn't it - but try to enjoy this moment


----------



## Evie777

Hi everyone, haven't been around much due to life stuff and a delay in getting started due to late AF. 
Huge congratulations TTC!!!  

My transfer is scheduled for next Monday (6th Feb) following my scan today, which confirmed nice triple lining. Anyone else at a similar timing? I'm also starting Prontogest injections on Wednesday as I didn't respond well to Cyclogest...Any one else doing IM injections?? They freak me out, but hoping it will be worth it. 

Apologies for not catching up on the thread. Hope everyone is OK. Xxx


----------



## bippy11

yippeeeee I am pupo!!!   all went fine, phew such a relief! 

TTC congratulations, that's wonderful news!  

Evie I am injecting lubion plus taking cyclogest. Congrats on getting your transfer date


----------



## Chez2k

Good luck bippy11 xx


----------



## Evie777

Bippy- congrats on being pupo!! Is your lubion injection IM?? Got any tips? I've been reading about them and I'm honestly horrified at the info...xx


----------



## bippy11

Hi Evie, not sure what IM was so just googled it, sounds a bit scary    mine are just injected into stomach or thigh as normal. Did your clinic teach you how to do it? x


----------



## Evie777

Hi bippy! Thanks for googling  . Yes...Really scary. They did. They said it's best for DH to do it...But I'm used to doing the tummy ones myself...Sounds horrible, not only the injection, but the aftermath too! The joys! Xx


----------



## MrsC83

Congrats on being PUPO bippy!! Enjoy it!! I'm feeling strange that I only have one more PUPO day. Still no symptoms so not feeling particularly optimistic but stressing will only make it worse. 

Congrats on your BFP ttc!!! That's so exciting! 
Xxxx


----------



## ssltw

Congrats on being PUPO Bippy! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Chloe889

TTC     Congratulations!!!! That's lovely news, so very happy for you!! In my moment of naughty googling yesterday I read a doctor saying you could get a result as early as 3 days into a 5 day blast transfer. 

Bippy - congrats on being PUPO - sounds like transfer was perfectly simple!

Evie - those injections sound painful but good that you can be confident that they will get to the right place.

Mrs C83 - everything crossed for you for tomorrow  

AFM I slept well and feel much better today. No more steroids and I'm now wondering whether the extra pessary made me feel rough. I had to rush to the loo shortly after putting it in the night of transfer so ended up doing a second one but looking back it may have had enough time. I hope a double dose cant do any harm.. apart from making you feel rough! X


----------



## Bagpus

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing well. My ET is planned for tomorrow afternoon. 😬 Anyone else having transfers tomorrow? 
Congrats to ssltw and ttc on your bfp! And congrats bippi on being pupo. How the tww is kind to you. When's your otd?
Hi Evie, I'm having daily IM prontogest injections and had them last time up to 12 weeks when I had my daughter. They're not great but you get used to them. Bum feels bruised for quite a while after stopping but you don't notice after a while. My husband did them before but I've just stared doing them myself and I actually find it easier and less painful if I do them! Think hubby tries to be too gentle but much better to get the needle in quickly.


----------



## Bagpus

And good luck tomorrow Mrsc83.x


----------



## pollita

Bagpus, my transfer is tomorrow too. I'm so scared at the moment! Can't sleep 😞 Got to be at the clinic for 11am so better get to sleep soon as that means leaving home at 9:30! Good luck


----------



## Chloe889

Good luck for today bagpus!! How old is your daughter? I hope you can get some rest after transfer. My little boy obliged by being very good  for two days but turned into a tantruming toddler yesterday - I find it quite funny at the mo but I guess the novelty will wear off   x


----------



## bippy11

Morning ladies, 

Thanks ssltw, hope you are enjoying your early pregnancy  

Bagpus, sunnygirl and pollita good luck for your transfers today! Hope it goes smoothly for you all and we can be pupo together  

I was so worried before my transfer too. So now I am just going to try and hold on to the feeling of relief that our little embie is onboard for as long as possible before I let the 2ww worry take over! (easier said than done! I was meant to have a lie-in, but Im wide awake switching between imagining our little embie burrowing in and thinking about how we could rearrange rooms to fit in a baby's room in the flat!!! Aaargh what's wrong with my mind?!?   ) My OTD is Friday 10th. On my previous waits the NHS always gave us a full 2 weeks, so it seems nice to have a few days less to wait. 

Good luck testing MrsC   is it today or tomorrow? 

Chloe glad you are feeling better. I don't think a double dose can do any harm. I feel a bit queasy from all the drugs. Its so hard not to overanalyse everything!    Careful of Dr Google - I definitely wouldn't think testing as early as 3 days would be good, too uncertain, better to hold out if you can.


----------



## Chloe889

Bippy - just realised last night what a nutter I sound re that early testing stuff 🙈  i think the article meant the blood test beta HCG. I tested at day 9 last time but purely because I'd got the confidence from OHSS scan the day before. I now remember how I felt last time as I feel the same - I want to be in my PUPO bubble for as long as poss! To throw another spanner in the works.. one of my friends even got a negative on day 14 after her 2 week wait and went on holiday to Barbados on an all inclusive and let her hair down. She came back and as her period still hadn't arrived she decided to test and found she was pregnant!! She's since been through her twelve week scan and all is going great! I think your mind is doing a great thing - I remember holding a teddy in a chair in what is now Jack's nursery, I was way ahead of myself in planning the nursery under the pretence of using it when my nephew came to stay. People talk about positive visualisation which isn't easy but it definitely makes you happy so must be a good thing! X


----------



## bippy11

Thanks Chloe!    I get carried away sometimes, both with positive 'if it works' and negative 'if it doesn't work' scenarios. I am going to try and keep it in check as much as I can for now and focus on enjoying pupo   Itll probably be good to go back to work tomorrow to take my mind off it, even though I don't really feel like it.  
wow that's an amazing story about your friend! Just goes to show, although we are all being so super careful, there is really not much we can do other than take our drugs and hope for the best. If its gonna happen, then it will. 
Jack looks so cute, even if he has the odd tantrum bless   xxx
when is your OTD? x


----------



## Chloe889

I think he is!! Although I admit I am bias. It's funny to see him tantrum as he has been the most laid back child, in fact at one point in the early days my husband worried me by asking the health visitor whether everything was ok with him as he was too easy  

My OTD is 15th Feb! When is yours? My nurse said not to test too early as we could get a false positive. I like to understand the biology side and that didn't really make sense to me. I guess it does when you have a fresh cycle as isn't the trigger shot an HCG shot? 

I hope you have a good last day off, I know what you mean about keeping busy. I'm ok at the mo as DH is off and Jack keeps me busy. We are off to centre parcs for the day tomorrow, is it ok to go in the water?! Whatever I do I am aiming to stay warm as that's a big thing for me x


----------



## ssltw

Good luck to everyone having transfers today!

Chloe - I'm sure the double dose didn't do any harm, don't worry. I always think with these things it's better to have a little too much than not enough! Ha so funny that Jack has started the odd tantrum, he's only a few weeks older than Alice and she's started too. She's learned the word 'no' and perfected a hilarious little frown to put with it. Can't help wondering how easy it's going to be dealing with a tantruming toddler during the first trimester. Last time I felt so rough I could barely move for 6 weeks!
Enjoy center parcs! I'm sure swimming will be fine, I still took A for her swimming class on Saturday xx


----------



## Chloe889

I can just picture Alice's no face. Jack's is hilarious!

Thanks re the swimming - I'll avoid the flumes! 

How do you feel at the mo? I felt shocking last time but I guess it could have been attributable to the OHSS? x


----------



## bippy11

Chloe my OTD is 10th Feb, will get result with bloodtest. The wait they have given you seems very long! More than 2 weeks even? Enjoy centre parcs


----------



## ssltw

Chloe - Yes I'd avoid the flumes and stick with gentle swimming! We're booked to go to center parcs for a week in May, so I'll also just be bobbing around the shallow end   
I reckon you probably felt worse last time due to the OHSS. Luckily for me last time I had a gap between egg collection and starting FET to let my body recover so I wasn't too bad, think my ovaries were pretty much back to normal by that point! I feel fine at the moment, just a bit bloated but that's prob the progynova and cyclogest more than anything. Just waiting to test again on Sunday now!


----------



## ricks3

Sorry ladies was off line yesterday 

– Claudia – logged on today and so so sorry to read of your BFN – seems like you have been trying all of the right things – makes it doubly hard to bear. I am sure you are just heartbroken and I know there is nothing I can say to help but please know my thoughts are with you while you try to re-group and find a way forward from here. Look after your self – big hugs xxxxx

Evie – I am on the prontogest injections – they hurt I am afraid and my bum is swollen bumpy with rotten bruising. Best advice is to massage before the jab, then ice if you can and massage afterwards. I don’t get chance to fuss as have to fit it in quick while DD is busy – I just tell DH I am ready and he jabs it in quick – such a strange world we live in.

Bippy – congrats on being PUPO – welcome to the TWW xxx

TTC – congrats to you! Hopefully those BFP lines will just get stronger and stronger now.

Mrs C – crossing everything for you for today. Xxx

Chloe – glad the sleeping settling down now x I agree on the positive visualisation – I know it makes the disappointment harder but is nice to indulge in the good feelings for a least a little while.

Bagpus, sunnygirl and pollita – good luck for transfers today!

I am 7dp5/6dt today. Still have no symptoms. Sounds weird but I keep checking my nipples as seem to think they looked different when I got my BFP – just can’t remember if this kicked in before or after the TWW. So hard not to obsess. Can you really get a +ve with no symptoms at all? I know our odds are so low as repeated implantation failure and damaged blast – hard to maintain belief this could still work. Swinging between lovely nesting dreams and cuddling my non existent bump and staving off despair. I’m frightened of testing on Thursday – It actually nice living in the TWW bubble for a bit as means I can pretend reality is not there. Grr.

Love to everyone. Bravest people I know.


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016

Ricks - I know what you mean about staying in the TWW bubble, its my third FET in a year.....hoping so much it has worked, that Im terrified to test and be disappointed. Im 9dp5dt have had cramping since last Thursday was particularly bad this morning feels like AF is on the way....so been down this morning, still trying to cling on to the fact it may be uterus stretching or early pregnancy cramps. Did have sore boobs last week, but they've all gone now. 

Praying for a positive result for everyone!


----------



## Pv7882

Congrats Bippy on being bupo.
Evie - not sure for IM injections, but ice helps before and after injecting. I do it for my Clexane injections which i inject it into stomach.

Ricks, Faith - I m on 9dp5dt, but no symptoms yet except for feeling too tired in the evenings. Fingers crossed for Friday s test.


----------



## ssltw

Congrats on being PUPO sunny! Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you x


----------



## bippy11

welcome to the pupo gang sunnygirl, glad the transfer went fine   x


----------



## MrsC83

Oops sorry, my last message was a bit vague, it's tomorrow that I test. Had a really busy day to keep me distracted which is good I guess...

Congrats on being PUPO sunnygirl! Hope everyone else is coping ok in the 2ww madness! 
Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Will be thinking about you for tomorrow MrsC  

congrats on being PUPO Sunnygirl, Pollita and Bagpus  

Faithhopelove - fingers crossed those symptoms mean baby is bedding in!!   

I cant say I feel much at the mo which cant be attributed to the drugs - stomach feels very off unless I eat, so I am definitely keeping topped up on that front!!  

xxx


----------



## Bagpus

Evening ladies, all went well today and I'm officially PUPO.   
Good luck tomorrow mrsC.x


----------



## pollita

Congrats bagpus & sunnygirl on being pupo. 

My transfer went well too, embryo had started dividing again after thaw! I'm in disbelief still that it's happened.

OTD not until feb 16th but AF due feb 9th (natural FET) so I guess I'll know in a little over a week


----------



## ssltw

Ooh congrats to all of those who are newly PUPO!
And lots of luck to MrsC83 this morning


----------



## ricks3

ditto - congrats to the newly PUPOs and thinking of you today MrsC xxx


----------



## MrsC83

BFN here unfortunately. I had a feeling this was coming but did try and think positively. Feel a bit numb so going to take some time to think about whether we have a break before the next cycle. Best of luck to you all on the 2ww and thank you for all your support 
Xxxxx


----------



## Claudia H

MrsC - I'm so sorry. I know what you're going through. It's just heartbreaking. Def a good idea to take some time and think about what's next - I know you'll get there xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttc123451

Just catching up with all our chat. I am so sorry about your BFN MrsC 
Worst feeling in the world, I've been there, but I really hope you are successful on the next cycle and your dreams come true xx


----------



## ssltw

So sorry to hear that MrsC


----------



## ricks3

Oh MrsC - so so sorry. It's so hard this journey isn't it. I know how heartborken and flat you must feel. Sending lots of love your way - hope you get through today OK. xxxxx


----------



## Pv7882

So sorry to hear that MrsC. I know how devastating that this would be. Hope you get through this phase. Take Care 

Congrats to all those who are newly PUPO

I had a beta hCG privately today, it is 275. Anyone had this number on 10dp5dt? The lab technician told I will need another one in 2 days to see if its increasing.
had my TSH checked as well, its 4.5   It was only 2.89 a month ago and my consultant increased my dosage too as he felt the levels should be within 2.5, but  seems to be too high.
Very much worried at the moment


----------



## Pv7882

trying1 - i started my progesterone (cyclogest) in the morning only, thats how my consultant instructed too.


----------



## Bagpus

Hi trying, I take my progesterone injections in the evening but I also use cycligest pessaries too. Don't think it matters whether am or pm.

Where did you buy your Gestone from? I've had to buy prontogest due to Gestone supply issue and it's twice as expensive.


----------



## Bagpus

Pv7882- you might find this website useful betabase.info


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016

Sorry to hear that Mrs.C.....I also got a BFN today feel so so disappointed. Yet part of me is still clinging to hope maybe its wrong even though its OTD and 10dp5dt. Think it's going to hit me more once AF starts 

PV I was told by my Dr if I get a positive test they will increase my levothyroxine doseage as TSH is very variable in early pregnancy. As long as they've adjusted the doseage I'm sure it will be fine - but if your worried about it talk to your clinic/ Dr again.


----------



## bippy11

Oh Mrs C and FaithHopeLove I am so sorry!   Its so devastating, please look after yourselves and give yourselves the time and space you need over the next little while. Hope you can find the strength to try again if that is what you decide is right for you.     xxx

Pv Im not sure what that hCG number means, I have never been given my number in previous blood tests, but will ask for it this time. Really hope the second blood test shows its increasing!  

trying1 - I would check with your clinic to see what they recommend you to do - it may depend on the time of your transfer. 

pollita, bagpus and sunnygirl, welcome to pupo   

AFM - my first pupo day back in the office, was ok, good to have distractions.


----------



## trying1

Hi bagpuss
I'm actually on prontogest! I just checked! They couldn't get gestone.
My clinic said it didn't really matter when I did it so I was just trying to decide...!


----------



## Bagpus

So sorry to hear about your bfn MrsC and faith. Hope you're looking after yourselves. Big hugs. 

Trying - just thought I'd ask about the Gestone as it's half the price. Hope the manufacturer decided to produce some more soon! I do my injections at night because I don't like the thought of rushing to do them in the morning before work and if I forget that it will be 12 hours late by the time I get home from work.


----------



## Pv7882

So sorry to hear that FaithHopeLove, hope you are able to cope. take care  
And yes trying to contact my consultant to discuss the tsh levels, but couldn't get thro. Hav to check with him tomorrow. hope they giv a proper advice

Thanks Bagpus for the website info, it does hav some details on the beta hCG numbers. Fingers crossed for the second test 

Bippy - its a private clinic, so guess they gav me the number, but not sure as this is the first time i m testing. Really hope it increases in the second test


----------



## Chloe889

Faith and MrsC I'm so so sorry to hear that   truly heartbreaking  

PV - I vaguely remember that they want to see your HCG levels double every couple of days. I hope you're ok and managing to keep as relaxed as possible. I should know about the TSH but I don't know enough - I thought the aim was to keep it under 5. With my successful pregnancy my GP increased my thyroxine immediately by 25mcg. I have no thyroid following total removal.

Bippy - pleased to hear your work day has gone well. Hope you're taking it easy this evening.

AFM - I just have pretty constant period aches (pains would be too strong a word) it's freaking my out as I'm on constant knicker check! I had these feelings from the day before transfer which fell around my usual period time so I can't make it a positive thing in my mind. Why do I have to wait 19 days to test too?!? Going INSANE! X


----------



## ricks3

Faithhopelove - so so sorry to read of your BFN this morning - I was routing for you. I know how hard repeated fails can be and my heart goes out to you. Look after yourself and I am so sorry xxxx

I have copped out - today is my OTD and I haven't tested. If I get a BFN the clinic would only tell me to carry on with all the meds and retest on Saturday so I figured waiting for a couple more days won't change anything and to be honest I just couldn't face seeing the BFN and coming in to work today. I did pee in a pot and left it there for ages trying to work out what to do and in the end just chucked it away! Think I am going bonkers. I've had 5 BFNs in a row now and this is our last frostie - I don't know if my AMH is now too low as I'm 43 to even think about a fresh round again, even if we could afford it, so the results of this last round of FET are so loaded and I guess I just ran away today. I have some period aches, have had night sweats and some slight nausea but all could just be the many meds I am on. So hard all of this.

Love to everyone. xx


----------



## Chloe889

Oh Ricks, 5 BFN's in a row must be rough. I can understand you not wanting to test today. 

Hopefully you won't even have to think about anymore cycles as you have your baby onboard but a positive story for you. My two friends are undergoing fresh cycles right now at 43 and 41 and both have had a fab response - 10 and 8 eggs. One didn't even downregulate as the clinic said there was no point as she was so close to menopause as it was! So please don't lose faith. You had such a good result from your fresh cycle, have docs given any reason why the frozen wouldn't compare in success? 

Sending big hugs   Xx


----------



## ricks3

Thanks for your kind words Chloe - the Drs don't know why our frozen cycles are not working - lining is always OK and we've done an ERA now as well to check the timings, hysteroscopy said everything was normal... baffling everyone.... maybe the frosties were all genetically not right?

Thanks for the encouraging stories - nice to have some hope xxx


----------



## Claudia H

Ricks - i can totally understand not testing. I didn't test on my OTD for the same reason. I was seeing a pregnant friend that night and couldn't handle that and a BFN so I just waited. It was my 5th BFN in a row too so can sympathize on the desire not to test!

But I'm praying that this one works for you and you'll be posting pretty good news on here any minute now xxx


----------



## Pv7882

Oh Ricks, 5 BFNs in a row, i know how heartbreaking that would be. But I hope its a good news for you this time. All prayers to you. 

Thanks Chloe for the info on TSH, still struggling to get in touch with my consultant. NHS is not at all helpful  >: 
thyroid being the only thing diagnosed for my MCs earlier, i m hoping the doctors will increase my levothyroxine, already having 100 mcg.
OTD s tomorrow and all these gives more stress, doing my best to relax 

And I m not sure of your period like aches, but i hope its all due to the various drugs you take. try to relax


----------



## ricks3

Thanks ladies - you are all lovely. xxx


----------



## bippy11

oh Ricks, really really hope this one is BFP for you! I can completely understand waiting to test, I would be the same, no way I could go to work after testing, whatever the result! Just too stressful, you need the time to yourself and your partner. 
The genetics could have something to do with the failed FETs - I had 5 blastocysts this round and only 1 passed genetic screening - I am so glad we did that, otherwise we could have had 4 doomed FETs before getting to the good one. I wish we had known about screening with our initial cycle where we had 7 blastocysts and none of them worked - it could have saved a lot of time and tears! Lets hope you don't have to think about screening though because this one will come good for you      

Claudia, thinking of you  . Have you and your husband talked about what next or still too soon? xxx

Chloe, thank you, you are full of positive stories to give us all hope   I don't understand why they have given you a 19 day wait - did you question it with them? I am wondering if they have given you the wrong date or if there is some reason why they think you should wait for so long. How have your period aches been today? I am also feeling little twinges, bloated, fuzzy head etc, its too soon to be symptons, it just this wonderful cocktail of drugs working its magic!  

PV good luck for testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## Claudia H

Bippy- thanks for asking me. Just a quick one as I don't want to clog up this FET thread. Because we are TOTALLY INSANE we went to see our doctor on Tuesday who asked us if we wanted to just stop as we'd taken such a battering. But instead we found ourselves saying. 'no thanks we'd like to sign up for 3 more cycles please.' so we did. 3 freeze-all cycles (then PGS and FET)  - starting tomorrow! whaaaaaat? 

x


----------



## bippy11

oh wow Claudia, that's such great news!   haha, all this is enough to drive anyone insane   I know that you will still be hurting, but this can help you to look forward and give you hope again. Well done, I really hope this will be the cycle that gives you your baby, good luck for starting tomorrow. Are you going to get the PGS testing done before freezing this time? I think that's better because then you wont have the extra stress on transfer day to find out that result. Or is there a reason why its better to do it after freezing? x


----------



## Claudia H

yes there is nothing like having a plan to help you move one. Although at 40 we are realistic about the chances of success. yes we will biopsy all the blasts before freezing them and then do the PGS testing. Only if we have a normal one will we do an FET. So much less stress than last time which was just bonkers. x


----------



## Pv7882

Nice to hear from you Claudia. Hope it all works well this time for you.  
Thanks Bippy, fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## Bagpus

Great news Claudia- hope you're successful in the next cycle.

Good luck tomorrow PV. X


----------



## Chloe889

Great news Claudia, wishing you all the success for the next cycle.

I've had the period aches again today. I've felt really sick too but I'm sure it's the cocktail of drugs because I have just had to remind myself that I felt like that before transfer too! So hard when it would make a lovely pregnancy symptom!! 

PV - good luck for tomorrow  

Xx


----------



## ricks3

Hi Ladies,

I summoned up the courage and tested this morning. It’s a BFN. I feel very flat but guess I was expecting it. The blast only thawed 70% and was a day 6 – the last of the 9 we had frozen back in 2013. We are at a loss to know why all 6 transfers have failed. I have always had good linings, hysteroscopy has shown now problems with my womb. The only thing I can possibly think of is that none of the blasts were genetically OK. Bippy I agree with you – I wish genetic testing had been available when we had our first round of IVF and we had been able to test the 9 back then – would have saved us 2 years of time, numerous tears and lots of money.

We always said that when the frosties had gone we’d walk away and try and feel lucky about the miracle DD we do have. I’m not sure I can do that. Despite being 43 now and all my 39 year old frosties being gone, I feel I’ve invested too much money on the immunes side of things getting my body OK and just wonder if we did one more fresh round with genetic testing on the embies whether that might be worth doing... even at my age.... We’re emotionally exhausted and broke so not sure how wise this is – it is hard to know when to get off the train. I’ve left a message to get a follow up appointment with the Lister to talk through options and costs and then I guess we’ll see. 

Technically I have to test again tomorrow to double check but pretty certain nothings going to change.

DH is so sad. I don’t feel anything at the moment. 

Thank you ladies for all of the support you have given me this last 2 weeks, for your kind words and encouragement – if good will could change the outcome I know yours would have made a huge difference. 

Wishing you all babydust and strength on this tough journey – I hope you get your longed for BFPs.


----------



## Claudia H

Ricks - I am so so sorry to read this. What unexpected terrible luck to have 6 BFNs in a row. I am sure no one expected that at all and you must have thought it was almost certain you would get on more baby out of that. It's just truly heartbreaking and the fact that no one really has answers for you is just maddening. I am so sorry for what you have been through. 

I have to say I doubt all 9 were genetically abnormal at age 39. But as I have just painfully learned, even a normal one doesn't always take - and PGS testing doesn't always save the day. I find myself asking 'oh if only we hadn't tested them and put them through the strain of a biopsy, if we had just transferred and left them to it - maybe that would have worked'. You can't win. A lot of this is with the gods and it's either going to work or not and despite having a good lining etc - there really isn't all that much we can do. Remeber even a normal embryo only gives you a 70% chance. 

Only you say when this is over. If you want to carry on, go for it. I would recommend talking to the Lister about their 3 cycle freeze all package. I think over 40, having more frosties to test gives us the best chance. And you may not want to think about this yet (or ever maybe) but there is always the donor option. we are on the waiting list at the Lister - goes pretty quickly. 

sending lots of love 
xxxxx


----------



## bippy11

Ricks Im so sorry it was BFN for you   Poor you and your hubby, its so much to go through, hugs to you both   

I think genetic testing is definitely something to discuss at your follow up appointment as an option - think its pretty advanced in terms of not causing harm to the blastocyst by now and it saves you transferring ones that are never going to make it. Even if the ones that do pass the genetic screening aren't guaranteed, at least there is a chance with them. I didn't realise it was 70% Claudia, that's higher than I thought   gives me hope for my little one. 

As you say Ricks, you are lucky to have your miracle DD and of course you appreciate that, but I understand it's hard to let go and stop when the desire is so strong. I don't know how I would make that decision. I know if this round fails for us we will try again, but I am also emotionally and physically (and financially) exhausted from it all and life has inevitably been put on hold through all this. But I just can't walk away from our dream to have a baby. I guess it is a very personal thing. 

Take care of yourself Ricks  xxx

Hope everyone else is ok. (Had a little cry in the toilets at work today - stupid hormones   but pulled myself together and otherwise been ok). So glad its weekend now phew    x


----------



## Chloe889

Ricks I'm so so sorry, I feel sick for you reading how many times you have had to go through this not to be successful     There has to be some explanation, how could you have such a wonderful result first time on a fresh and not on a frozen. Maybe some of the drugs don't suit you or is the timing slightly different with the frozen cycle? I would be more than tenpted to do a fresh cycle next. In fact I've thought about it myself if this doesn't work for us even though we have four frosties left x


----------



## Pv7882

Ricks - so sorry to hear that. take care of yourself


----------



## Chloe889

I feel really edgy. I hadn't been sleeping very well the last few days. Could it just be the build up of progesterone? I've actually been relatively relaxed about the situation. Oh and got a new test date today - 10th Feb, they miscalculated! X


----------



## Pv7882

Its a BFP for me   Thanks all for your prayers and support. 
Though I cant be more excited due to my past history of MCs and still the hospital and GP keeps shuttling me for the thyroid issues.
Finally after so much discussion, GP agreed to repeat thyroid profile and then decide next week. 
very much worried that its not been addressed immediately    Trying to stay positive


----------



## Chloe889

Fab news PV!!!!    Have faith that this is your turn for it to allgo perfectly  

To put your mind at rest can you talk to a private GP re thyroid? X


----------



## bippy11

Congratulations Pv!!!   I know what you mean about not being able to get too excited, I was like that with my last BFP and that was after only 1 MC. But its a big step in the right direction! Fingers crossed this works out for you and goes all the way   stay positive xxx

Chloe I thought that might be the case! now we have the same OTD   please please let it be a good day   hope you can get some better sleep tonight x


----------



## bippy11

Morning ladies, 

Chloe hope you slept better last night? Its no wonder you feel edgy hun, I go through so many different states during the day at the moment, putting it down to the worry and the drugs. And also, I am used to doing sport every day (yoga, running, swimming, tennis) and am only doing gentle walks now, and I think that is also contributing to making me feel strange and different to normal. I miss the exercise, but am trying to enjoy having a break and I will take DH and our little embie for a slightly longer walk this afternoon  

Sunnygirl, bagpus and pollita, how are you ladies doing since your transfers? x

Hugs to you Ricks   xxx


----------



## Pv7882

Thank u all... Hope everyone is doing good on your 2ww.
Chloe - Yes I m going to see a private GP next week if I dont hear from my GP on monday.


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks Bippy - it was another bad night! I had been sleeping so well through this process but now I'm off my food and sleep! Jack has a virus, just a cold one but it has turned to an ear infection so maybe I have what he has going on.. I hope the three of you have enjoyed your extended walk, it's a beautiful day here and hopefully the same for you?

PV - that's a good plan, I know what is like trying to coordinate doctors but try not to panic, you are preparing all sides so will get the right treatment plan x


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016

Thank You everyone for your support. After a few days to think about everything and having spent this morning holding my best friends new baby, I know I have to keep trying.....just because it wasnt meant to be this time doesnt mean it wont be next time.

I'm so sorry Ricks to hear about your BFN. Ive not had a successful round yet, just repeated failures and I know it can be so hard emotionally. 

Claudia its good to hear you already have a plan. 

We need to arrange our review appt. I couldnt face it this week, but feel like next week it will be good to talk it through and plan. I'm going to insist on an immune protocol now weve had repeated BFN's.

Great news PV Congratulations  I agree with Chole if your worried about your thyroid I'd consider speaking with a private GP. 

Chloe, Bippy fingers crossed you get a positive result on your OTD x


----------



## bippy11

Morning ladies, 

Chloe, how are you feeling today? Hope you slept better? Poor little Jack, hope you haven't picked it up too. 

I had a bad night's sleep last night and feel horrible today, too much time thinking about what if it hasn't worked.. im so scared it hasn't   I keep wishing for some implantation bleeding, but nothing so far. I just don't know how im going to cope if we have to do this all over again. I think it will have to mean some changes with work, I feel like I can't keep going. But we had a beautiful walk yesterday thank you, and today we're going to go and see the new lego movie to try and take our minds off it for a bit  

Faith, Im glad to hear you are going to try again   My best friend is also pregnant and due next week. Have you done genetic screening before? That might also be something to discuss at your appointment as that can also account for repeated failures. xxx


----------



## Pv7882

Faith - good to know you hav a plan. Really hope it all works for you this time.

Bippy - Dont worry about the implantation bleeding, dont think its a mandatory symptom to look. I do keep looking for symptoms all the time.
And I can understand what you think about going to work, but believe me I had quit my job thinking to give exclusive time for this, but it doesn't make any difference. I know its difficult, but try to relax. Enjoy the lego movie...

Chloe - Hope you are feeling better today and your son has recovered from the infection?


----------



## Bagpus

Bippy- so far so good after transfer. Feeling quite positive at the moment but it's always the second week that I struggle with. When is your otd? Glad you had a nice walk and hope the movie helped you to switch off for a while.

Pv - How was your second beta? 

Faith, glad you have a plan. Definitely easier once you have a plan going forward even if just a break for a while.x


----------



## Evie777

Hi all! Firstly, PV- amazing news! Congratulations lovely! 

Everyone who is PUPO, how are you? I'm joking you today, transfer is at 3pm. I have acupuncture before and after and then plan to spend the afternoon watching Animal Babies on Netflix  

To anyone with a bfn, sending lots of strength, hope and tenacity. Xx


----------



## bippy11

Morning ladies, 

Evie, nice to have you here, although we all had transfers in Jan, so you might find more ladies at the same stage as you on the Feb / March thread. There's not too many of us left on this one and I think it might go quite quiet by the time you test. But you are of course welcome to join us   Good luck for your transfer today, hope it goes smoothly for you. sounds like you have a good plan  

Thanks pv, sunnygirl and bagpus, I feel a bit better today although I still didn't sleep for half the night. I took my steroids a bit later than usual over the weekend, so wonder if it may be that. Had a big old cry yesterday, sometimes you just need to let it out! 

bagpus, Im the same, the closer it gets to OTD, the scarier it gets and the more I struggle. My OTD is this Friday, 10th. When is yours? Glad you are doing ok so far. xxx

pv thanks, I know you can get BFP without implantation bleeding, would just be so nice to have a little sign! Its difficult to know what to do about work, I do think I need it, if nothing else to keep me distracted, but maybe I have to think about some part-time solution if this round doesn't work out. I am lucky they are quite flexible and my manager knows about my treatment and is very understanding. I am working from home today but I will drag myself in tomorrow as it does help take my mind off it all. How are you doing? Will you go to the doctor today about your thyroid? xxx

sunnygirl, glad you are feeling ok so far, sounds like you have a really good and calm attitude to all this, well done! when is your OTD? xxx

Chloe how are you doing? hope you are feeling better and haven't caught Jack's bug in the end xxx

I have a couple of questions ladies, I was wondering what your thoughts are:

My OTD is friday, which is 11dp5dt - do you think that is long enough to give us a definite result? We have always had to wait 14 days with the NHS in the past and I am just worried that we won't get a definite result by Friday.. I am doing bloodtest. 

Also, I hope this isn't tmi sorry  Ive been having a few sleep orgasms, think its all the hormones! night before transfer, then again 3 nights after and again last night. Usually I wouldn't complain!   but I got really scared and worried that the contractions would impact negatively.. I did a bit of googling and it seems there are opinions both ways, some say its bad, some say it can be a good thing. what do you think? Have any of you experienced similar?


----------



## Evie777

Bippy, you are right. I did pop into the Feb/March thread, but most peeps there are beginning meds! Think will pop into both. Thanks for having me  

Exciting that your OTD is so soon! My clinic got me to test 10 days after trasferring a blasto. Good luck!xx


----------



## Bagpus

Hi Bippy, my otd is Wednesday 16th. If you're doing a blood test then it will definitely be positive by that point.x


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Bippy - how are you doing? I'm positive that a blood test will be sufficient by then! I remember having pregnant orgasms,, fingers crossed they've continued for youfor the same reason   I think it's a great way of getting healthy blood flow there so I can't see any issues.. I haven't got there but I am having bouts of nausea and boobs feel quite sensitive. It's doing my head in because I guess it could all be the drugs?! I'm so tempted to test but equally scared to! Jack is doing ok thanks, he has a perforated ear drum from his cold so isn't sleeping well but is still blooming lovely   Sorry to hear about your sleep, those steroids are pretty strong aren't they! From my vet short experience I imagine the earlier you can take them, the better.

Evie - I hope your transfer went well. I love Netflix but haven't heard of animal babies?

Faith - that's nice to hear you have made plans for the next step xx


----------



## Molly78

Hi there I m a late joiner. Transfer was last Friday, one top grade blast again but the last 2 have failed so even this grading does not give me so much hope! I m on steroids this time too and struggling to sleep! I hate the two week wait analysing everything. Last night I had a terrible night sweat which i normally get a few nights before period 😔 a few twinges but nothing else so far .... Sounds like we're all in the same boat 😁


----------



## Pv7882

Bagpus - My second beta hCG test is scheduled for tomorrow, so as the the GP consultation for thyroid.

Bippy - I agree OTD is 14 days with NHS, but this time they gave me 12 days. So I m sure if you are doing a blood test, it ll be positive by then.
Really hope this is the one for you, so you dont need to think about changing work.

Chloe - When s your OTD? I know how it feels to test before OTD, but if its 10dp5dt, guess you should go for it.

Thanks Evie and hope your transfer went well today.

Welcome Molly, good luck on the 2ww. And about the night sweat, I too had it after a week of my transfer. Guess its all the hormones and not much to worry about.


----------



## Evie777

Sunnygirl and Bugpus, my OTD is Wednesday15th of Feb too!! They did say to test again on Friday if BFN as frosties can go backwards a bit apparently. 

Transfer was yesterday. It was ok, but one of my frosties ❄ didn't survive the thaw...and the one on board was still collapsed at transfer. Fingers crossed it's a little fighter and continues to expand inside me! 

Sending luck to all in the TWW and happy healthy vibes to those in early pregnancy! Xx


----------



## ssltw

Wow, lots happening here! Wishing lots of luck to those in the 2ww.
Big hugs to those who have had a BFN, this process really can be cruel sometimes  
And congrats to any new BFPs! I've dared to move into the early pregnancy thread, though it still feels like tempting fate. My second test on Sunday was still a very strong positive so fingers crossed my little Frostie is doing well. My early scan is booked for 21st Feb.


----------



## Chloe889

SSLTW - great news that all is going strong for you.

I crumbled and tested this morning but neither of my two clear blues worked. Ive had them since pre Jack and I realised after that both were out of date. My husband bought me one this afternoon and I tested to find nothing - not even a faint line. I am quite surprised to be honest as I felt that I have all the symptoms but I guess that's the cruel nature of the drugs...   I should be waiting to Friday anyway but I know that I had a good positive with daytime urine around this time with Jack.. x


----------



## Evie777

So sorry to hear about the BFN Chloe. Lots of hugs. Still, there is still a little chance if you hold out! They say every pregnancy is different, so you never know. Although I do get how gutting bfn's feel. Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks Evie. I just feel so confused as my boobs are growing and getting the urge to pee constantly. I haven't done a frozen cycle so I guess I don't know what to expect on the different drugs. I didn't think you could get a period on the oestrogen and progesterone so thought these were safe signs. I guess I should test with early am urine and probably wait until Friday but it's unlikely that I'll be able to wait longer than tomorrow now!! X


----------



## bippy11

Chloe oh no hun!   Im so sorry!   Its not over yet though, its quite early isn't it - what day are you on? Try testing again with first urine. It would be good to wait till Friday, but I can understand if you can't now that you have already tested. The drugs do funny things, any 'symptons' that I have I keep trying to tell myself that its probably the drugs, but its impossible not to get hopeful - Ive had sore boobs before both with BFP and BFN - its so cruel how these stupid drugs can mimic pregnancy symptons  

sunnygirl hope the thrush clears up and is not something that will interfere x

sstw nice to hear from you   glad to hear its going well for you. So exciting but also nerve-wracking with the early scan, Im sure there are others in your early pregnancy thread who will be feeling the same. It just goes from one anxious wait till the other!   Good luck   xxx

Evie sorry to hear one of your frosties didnt survive, that happened to me on a previous FET too. But glad that one of them did survive and is safely onboard with you - best place for it to be  

Pv hope your hcg test and thyroid appointments have gone well today? x

Welcome Molly, nice to have you with us   Ive also struggled a bit with sleep, not sure whether its the steroids or the worry or both! When is your OTD? 

AFM - just counting down the days (and hours!) till Friday. Being back in the office today helped make time pass although its a bit hard to focus. I just wish I could fast forward time! I often think that, but if I could I probably would have ended up fast forwarding most of the last 3.5. years so maybe its a good thing that I cant!


----------



## Molly78

I know where you're coming from Bippy! Wishing our lives away on this fertility roller coaster.... My OTD is 14th Valentine's 😳 i will be 10 days post 5 day transfer. Not sure I'll be able to hold out until then. Sorry to hear about the bfn Chloe but there are lots of stories where early testing has proven wrong. Wishing you all the best... Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks Bippy and Molly 🙏. The excessive peeing as well?? I just can't stop!! I'm turning into a nutcase googling all the people who got negatives at day 10. Molly is your test an HPT or a blood test? All I can say is stay away from the tests, they cause more anxiety in the long run!!! Unless it's a positive of course  

This whole process has made me even more thankful that we had first time success with Jack.. truly blessed. 

I am even thinking now about what we would do differently. I guess the steroids are one option, slightly regretting not taking those of course!! I would also make sure my acupuncturist does the right treatment (not egg collection on transfer day   !!!) I wondered if genetic screening is available for frozen embryos? 

X


----------



## Chloe889

Sunnygirl - I just wanted to say - could the itching be the pessaries, I find I have a bit that going on!


----------



## Molly78

My boy has helped me get through the last two failed cycles too Chloe 🙏 I did look into the screening for about 30 seconds before I realised how expensive it was 😕 even though my last two blastocysts have been graded high I think they must have been chromosomally abnormal due to my age... X


----------



## bippy11

oh Chloe, don't do that to yourself   I doubt any of those things would have changed the outcome. You were very borderline with the steroids, I really doubt they would have made any difference and same with the accupuncture thing. There are two main things to get right - good lining and genetically good embryo. And even when you've got that, there's still some luck involved. 

I think you can get frosties genetically screened once they are thawed, I didn't know you could, but that's what Claudia and some of the other ladies on this thread did. Do you have more frosties? 

But don't give up on this one just yet     xxx


----------



## Molly78

It's a hpt I m doing ... Need to resist the urge!! I was also peeing a lot this morning. I ve been googling like crazy too each time I swear I won't do it but just can't resist!! My husband is away tonight so I ve got a complete free rein on googling 😱😱😱


----------



## Molly78

Bippy is right I think success is all down to lining and embryo quality and we can't control that unfortunately ...


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks Bippy      I'm praying that morning urine will make a difference.

Ooh that's an early test isn't Molly - I wonder why all our clinics are different?  

Oh I didn't know you could do post thaw. That would be interesting but I guess it could be damaging after the trials if there defrost for them  

X


----------



## Pv7882

Chloe -  Dont lose hope, I m sure testing with the 1st urine do make a difference. Last IVF cycle, I couldnt resist and tested early during the middle of the day, didnt get to see any line but it turned out to be a bfp on my OTD.Try with a new clearblue test if you can.

Sunnygirl - I had thrush in my last IVF cycle, obgyn told its nothing to do with implantation or the M/C i had later on. So just need to treat it with a pessary and it goes away. Hope your doctor sorts it out for you

AFM - GP increased thyroxine by 25 mcg, as my TSH is 6.5 currently   and also found that I hav a high BP. They checked it last time and we both thought its due to the stress, but monitored everyday at home , it was still high, so they prescribed me a tablet for it. He did say its safe to take it during pregnancy, 
Anyone having/had medicines for blood pressure in pregnancy? I ll ask this in the early pregnancy thread too
Finally some good news, my hCG is around 1000 increased from the last one


----------



## Chloe889

PV - thanks you did give me some hope but having been awake for hours last night I tested at 4 ish having not weed for 6 or so hours and nothing   I guess I have to do it again Friday but it seems Im going to have to accept that it hasn't worked. I think I was in a complete false sense of security with what must be progesterone symptoms and possible low calcium as I just found out yesterday my levels have dropped even further so that will explain the nausea. Brilliant news that the GP has upped your dose, your body will be working hard now with baby onboard. Sorry to hear about your high BP. I have had hay but not when pregnant. There are a number of friendly ones I think - was it amlodopine? I think they will watch you very closely but take that as a good thing. It may be brought ona. Bit by all the worry of course which should settle down as you begin to be confident in your doctors tr atment and see your baby at your first scan. 

Sunnygirl - hope you get the itch sorted xx


----------



## Pv7882

Oh no very sorry Chloe. Still hoping some miracle happens when you test on friday    Its a shame how this progesterone misleads us with all the symptoms   And wasnt sure that calcium deficiency causes nausea. Better take some supplements, i havent had any though heard stories that thyroid reduces ur calcium level. GP or consultant never prescribed one.
For my BP, the tablet they prescribed is 'aldomet', but none of the pharmacies hav it in stock,  hav to go back to GP again for an alternative one.


----------



## Chloe889

PV - that's annoying - can they order it in? my pharmacy normally can get something within the day..

I had my thyroid removed in 2008 and they damaged a couple and removed two parathyroid glands in the botch. The parathyroids secrete a hormone which controls your calcium levels, I now have to take vitamin D and calcium several times a day and have it regularly monitored. It has gradually been dropping since stopping breastfeeding (weirdly a drug released during breastfeeding is similar to the hormone I am missing so helps balance things!) and they don't seem to get back on top of it which is more than frustrating at the moment as I thought it would be fixed by the time I got to the embryo transfer but it has been dropping despite increasing all the tablets. the failure of this cycle might be nothing to do with it but of course i'm questioning it all now!!! x


----------



## bippy11

Chloe Im so sorry   you have to test again Friday, there's still hope, I really wish things will turn around for you, but I guess you're right, you have to face the possibility that its not good news. Your botched thyroid op sounds like a nightmare! Hopefully the Vit D and calcium deficiencies had nothing to do with it, although definitely worth getting sorted before transfer if you have to do it again, just to be on the safe side with that. 

Pv really glad to hear your hcg has increased   just hope you get the thyroid and bp issues sorted. x

Sunnygirl, hope the gp can sort your itch tomorrow x

AFM - I am soo scared   don't quite know how Im gonna get through the next 48 hrs, my anxiety levels are rising and my mind feels like a blur, but just have to keep my head down and get on with it.


----------



## Pv7882

Thats too scary to hear about your thyroid gland removal Chloe, havent heard of this before. Seems thyroid s very problematic.
Lets hope the Vitamin D and calcium deficiencies have not interfered with this process.

Bippy - I know its difficult but you are almost there. Try to relax 

Sunnygirl - thanks, that's reassuring. GP gave an alternate medicine as the one he prescribed has some manufacturing problems. will start taking it from tomorrow


----------



## Molly78

Sorry to hear your news Chloe 😓 take care, hoping for a better result for you on Friday. I m with you Bippy struggling to hang on in there and I ve still got nearly a week to go if I get that far 😫 

Hope you get your blood pressure sorted Pv


----------



## Bagpus

Hi ladies, just catching up on the thread after being away for a few days. Way great to take my mind off things but far from relaxing with a toddler that was too excited about staying in a hotel to go to bed at night! Another 8 days until otd and I'm trying to stay strong and not test early. I always find the second week more difficult.

Chloe, hang in there. There is definitely still a chance of a positive test on otd so you never know. X

Molly and bippy - stay strong! Otd will come round soon and there is nothing that we can do to control the outcome now. X


----------



## bippy11

Hi again bagpus, sounds nice with a few days away - I feel like I could do with that to recover a bit from the stress of the last few weeks. 

thanks everyone, Ive got 24 hrs to go now!!! (Ill do a bloodtest in the morning, but our doc wont call us with the result until the evening). Im so worried and scared its going to be bfn, all the doubts have started to creep in   

its so crazy because I have no idea really which way its going to go and there are these two paths and they are so incredibly different and will have such a huge impact on our lives - either we could be on the path to the happiness we have dreamt of for the last many years or we could be back to square one and have to somehow pick ourselves up to put ourselves through this hell again. I don't think anyone would ever understand the stress of this unless they have been through it!


----------



## Pv7882

Hi Bagpus, thats nice to have a few days away from all these. I wish I could do it too
Bippy - Good luck for your test tomorrow  I agree about how you feel, its not very easy rather we ll only be concerned at each stage of this process. Stay strong
Chloe - Hope you are doing ok and going to test again tomorrow 
Sunnygirl - Glad you could sort the thrush, i think both the external cream and the pessary are almost the same! And dont worry its not going to interfere with this process


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks PV, I just bought another test. Bit gutted that they didn't have Clearblue but I guess the standard one should work if there's anything there!! Some friends have been asking how I'm doing and two have told me of stories where they didn't get positives at their missed period and it took weeks after. Lovely to hear but worried to feed myself any false hope. As much as I want it to be positive, my head is so messed up that I need some closure One way or another. I'm pleased to hear you have your blood pressure medication sorted. When will they check your thyroid again?

Sunnygirl - good news re the thrush, hopefully you'll feel a lot more comfortable soon.

Bippy - I'm keeping everything crossed for your BFP tomorrow   It is good that you have a beta and there is no question either way. I agree this is so stressful. I actually wouldn't have said it about last time because the good outcome wiped out all of my anxious moments and fearsome moments. I literally haven't been able to sleep more than a couple of hour without waking in a panic, since my early test. 

Bagpus - your trip away sounds nice. Anytime I have shared a room with Jack recently he has been far too excited to sleep as he realises we are with him! 

Molly - I hope you are staying sane and managing to get through the final week's wait.

SSLTW - I hope you and baby are doing well there xx


----------



## Bagpus

Evening everyone. Just a quick message tonight. Good luck to bippy tomorrow! Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you for a bfp. X


----------



## bippy11

oh Chloe, I think the moral of the story is - never test early! You have put yourself through such torture you poor thing x Really hope it turns around for you today    

sunnygirl, glad you've got it sorted. I know what you mean, I said to DH last night that I can much more imagine what itll be like if its negative because we have tried that so many times before. But dont loose hope, you can't know until OTD.  

Thanks everyone for the goodluck wishes, really appreciate it   Im going to go for my bloodtest once I have done my morning cyclogest and steroids. And then come back home and tear my hair out for the rest of the day!   Ive got loads of work to do, but I don't think theres much chance Ill be able to focus. Yikes!!!


----------



## Chloe889

Hey Bippy - I really hope it is good for you today  

Yes I have definitely learnt the hard way with this one   I was a negative again this morning but called the clinic and they want me to carry on the drugs and retest on Monday as I haven't had a bleed. It's like torture this!! I never miscarried when my second pregnancy failed so maybe it's just me holding on due to the progesterone! I was hoping to get booked in for a review and then put this one behind me.
Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hey Bippy, I hope you got results back and that you're off celebrating   Thinking of you xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi everyone, i hope you had good nights. I slept last night, the first time to sleep properly in days! What a relief!

PV - I just had a question about your TSH if you don't mind - I'm on a different dose of thyroxine now. My TSH was 0.7 earlier in the year and I just read between 1 and 2 is optimal for conceiving, do you happen to know what yours is? I'm on 175 thyroxine now compared to 150 which I was on pre Jack. I can definitely eat more chocolate these days but that's probably not a good thing   x


----------



## bippy11

Hi everyone, 

BFN for us   Im devastated. Right now I don't know how I can cope or find the strength to go on.  

Thank you for all your support, you are all so kind and and unlike most other people, you understand. It has been a big help being able to talk to you over the last few weeks   xxx

I wish all the best for you all, sunnygirl and bagpus, really hope you get your BFPs   Chloe, hope you get yours next round unless you have a miraculous turn around on Monday of course   and PV, hope your pregnancy goes smoothly from now on and that you have a beautiful little baby   x


----------



## Pv7882

Hi Chloe - Sorry to hear about ur BFN, was really hopeful u would hav got a good result yesterday. Glad u slept well last night, hav some hope till monday.
About thyroid, I was googling a lot yesterday. Wasn't convinced when the GP told they ll test only after 6 weeks after increasing the medication 
Most of the guidelines for thyroid in UK says the ideal level is between 0.5 and 2.0 in first trimester and should be tested in 2 weeks once the medication is increased. Going to take a print out of this link to GP next week. Hav a read if possible, it has many info.

http://www.thyroiduk.org.uk/tuk/guidelines/Lothian%20Guidance%20for%20Diagnosis%20and%20Management%20of%20thyroid%20function%20in%20pregnancy.pdf

My TSH was 2.89 before FET, so the consultant increased my levothyroxine to 100 mcg (was on 75 and 100 alternatively before) as he wanted to bring it within 2.5. But in 4 weeks it increased to 6.5 and GP increased thyroxine to 125 mcg. 
For you, I feel they hav given the correct medications as all the articles say the thyroxine should be increased by 25 mcg in pregnancy as there is more requirement. Though your tsh was 0.7, there s a chance it might increase after FET so they had increased ur thyroxine.


----------



## Pv7882

Oh Bippy, very sorry to hear that. Dont ur clinic want to test again? We always hear stories it could turn into a BFP even after OTD.
Is it the hCG blood test u did? 
Please take care


----------



## Chloe889

Ohh Bippy I'm so very sorry to hear that   it never seems fair but especially after everything you have put into this cycle. I hope you are taking some time to be kind to yourself this weekend and do some lovely things that make you feel nice. 

PV - thanks so much for the info. I never think too much about the thyroid as it's always my calcium which is more of an issue but it struck me that I maybe hyper. I've had a pounding head for days now, I checked my blood pressure and it's a hit high so maybe it's just stress. I had my last thyroid test just the other week so I'm going to get a print out of the results when at the surgery on Monday. Have your clinic booked you in for your first scan? I had my thyroxine immediately increased when pregnant with Jack and then when the consultant obstetrician saw me around 11 weeks he increased it again as said from looking at my results I was still too low. So much to think about huh! I find it hard to have confidence in them all now after past experiences too!!

Sunnygirl - when is your test? That's rather exciting the thrush could be as a result of pregnancy! I remember skipping out of my clinic when I realised I had OHSS as the timing meant it would likely be as a result of HCG in my system  

Xx


----------



## Chloe889

That's fab news Sunnygirl   !!!! I would definitely feel enthusiastic, I tested around that time with Jack and it was positive. It's good that we don't have to worry about the trigger shots either getting in the way with our results this time either. It's good to have some faith restored in FET! Did you have one or two embryos? Are you feeling any symptoms? xx


----------



## Chloe889

So exciting!! I remember being in disbelief for a long time. I took several tests 'just to check' it's a wonderful feeling   xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi guys I was on this tread a while back and have been keeping track of all your journeys 

I am so sorry for the negatives it truly is heartbreaking look after yourselves girls xx

Congratulations on the bfps brilliant news gives me hope that it can actually work xx

Good luck to all who are still on the 2ww xx

Afm had transfer yesterday and it didn't go very well to say the least I had a 5aa which didn't thaw well so we couldn't transfer that 1 so we thawed my 3bb and the embryologist said it looked how it should but still hadn't fully expanded at time of transfer so I think I know deep down this cycle isn't going to work this was our last try so I am already trying to get my head around not being able to have a another baby...Sorry to be so down but I just feel that people on here can really relate to what I'm going through xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Sorry to hear that your best grade didn't thaw well loopy loo but fingers crossed for your 3bb   It is definitely in the best place now and there are lots of positive stories even when the blast hasn't had the best start after thawing xx


----------



## Pv7882

Great news Sunnygirl, Congratulations!!
Chloe - I have my early scan booked for next friday, fingers crossed. About blood pressure, doctor says its all due to stress. But google says both hypo/hyper thyroidism can lead to high BP. Dont know what to believe. Best to monitor at home for a week and then sort it out with GP/consultant.
Welcome Loopy, hope it all goes well for you


----------



## Molly78

Sorry to hear of your bfn Bippy you must be devastated. 
Wishing you the best loopy you just never know...I m pretty sure my cycle hasn't worked again this time, this will be 3rd failed attempt with very good blastocysts (5BB and 2 x 5AA) don't know why it's not working 😫 probably my age (39). X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Chloe thanks hun I know I need to be positive and she didn't transfer the first embie as she said there was no point so there must have been some good in this little embie xx

Sunnygirl I have been thinking that I just hoping that she didn't transfer because that's all I had xx

Pv thank you hope your well xx

Molly I really hope this isn't a failed cycle for you I've only had 1 failed cycle but it was 1 of the hardest times of my life so try and stay strong hun you just never know xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Molly I had a 5ab transferred fresh not even a whiff of a bfp and then I had a 5aa that failed to thaw I just couldn't believe it xx


----------



## Bagpus

Bippy, so sorry to hear about your bfn. Must have been torture waiting all day for the blood test result.

Congratulations sunnygirl, that's really good news!

Afm, I also tested early, day 10 and 11, with a frer. Bfn for me and I think the chances of a bfp on otd are pretty much impossible now. I don't feel like it's worked either. Feeling pretty sad about it. I really thought it would work this time and I'm  starting to think I will never have another child. But I know how incredibly lucky I am to have my little girl.


----------



## Chloe889

Bagpus - so sorry to hear that but as I've now been told so many times every pregnancy is different so do try again on your actual test day. Send you hugs as I know how torturous the next few days will be  I took a test today and nothing at all. I'm supposed to test tomorrow but I am now out of cyclogest and only realised that I couldn't get hold of any without a bit of a trek. I will take the oestrogen tonight but no cylcogest and test tmw so that I can tell me clinic that I have. How many tries have you had Bagpus? It is wonderful that we already have our miracles but it's hard to consider they won't have a sibling. I'm looking to have another cycle but hugely worried of course that it won't work and I will be caught in a gambling state of just spending far too much money on this process. We have been self funded from the start as I have stepsons. 

It seems so unfair that these perfect embryos don't take xx


----------



## Bagpus

Chloe, I've had 5 cycles in total now including the successful one. Like you I'm a bit worried about the costs getting out of control. i am already in denial about how much we have spent so far. The clinic have recommended a hysteroscopy again if this cycle didn't work. I've had four already so not that keen but I guess if it works then it's so worth it.


----------



## Chloe889

Argh Bagpus, 5 is a lot, or should I say 4 negatives is hard to cope with.. which cycle was your daughter from? Did the hysteroscopy detect anything? Have you had immune testing? I'm obviously questioning now whether I should have continued with the steroids. I was only told on the morning of transfer that my NK cells were just over borderline and the doc didn't advise greatly either way so after a terrible first night on them I didn't continue. How many fresh and frozen cycles have you had? Do you know the reason for your infertility? I don't have any tubes left after two ectopics so that is technically my reason although as we have found it isn't granted to work even when the embryo gets to the right place! Have you ever had any natural pregnancies? I had the two ectopics and one miscarriage. The miscarriage may have been due to something not being right but I of course question the NK cells now. I wasn't even 0.05% over the 5% norm so it may have nothing to do with it. I've been looking at the next steps but can't get much clarification. Have you ever had the genetic testing? Do they do any bloods to check your levels when these cycles aren't successful - I wondered about oestrogen and progesterone levels. Also I heard about people have a cycle to test when their womb  is most receptive xx


----------



## Bagpus

Hi Chloe,
Did you retest today? I did with a frer and it was a bfn. Although I will test again on my otd (Thursday) I know it will be bfn. My daughter was from my third cycle and I've done two since. Hysteroscopy previously hasn't shown anything that's why I'm not keen on having one again. I don't think I'm going to go down the immunes route as ivf worked before and the evidence for immunes is debatable. And I'm on im progesterone as well as pessaries and my levels have always been really high so I don't think that's an issue. Part of me thinks I should take a break for a while to let my body recover but age isn't on my side.


----------



## Chloe889

I did Bagpus and still a negative   I finally got through the the clinic this afternoon but I had stopped the drugs anyway. They said someone will call with a review appointment. I guess you still have a few days but it's equally hard holding onto the  faith isn't it.

I think it's really hit me today but it might be the drop in hormones too? 

I don't understand why they would keep recommending a hysteroscopy - that seems madness unless it involves another beneficial procedure? i.e. Endoscratch 

Was your daughter a frozen or fresh cycle? Very true re immune testing. I don't know what to think. My friend now has healthy twins after a number of failed cycles, the testing identified three out of 6 as healthy so one is waitign in the freezer for her. I suspect I will take steroids next cycle but I want for any baby we have to be healthy so need time to understand what the implications are. Depsite chading my results we only found out about the NK cells immediately before transfer and I don't feel I had time to understand it all. 

I also want to enquire about PGS and assisted hatching. Only because I'm a freak and haven't been able to stay away from Google since my negative!! The thought of going through two more cycles with embryos which are never going to take is quite daunting. How old are you bagpus? I've just turned 37 so with the words geriatric mother banded around when I was pregnant with Jack -  I don't want to wait too long either! I did snap back that I had just turned 35!!!   Xx


----------



## Molly78

37 doesn't seem too old to me. I was 37 when I had my son and I m now trying again. How are your amh levels? Perhaps the steroids may help with your next cycle.... All the best xx


----------



## Chloe889

I definitely don't think 37 is old either, we are still in the prime of life! Annoyingly I feel completely out of control this time, I didn't ask for our test results and I'm not even sure if we had AMH this time, would we have done for a frozen cycle ..? The tests were only done after our review appointment so we never spoke to the doctor after that. The only couple of things that we really have learnt for next time is that my NK cells were less than 0.05% above normal and that I should be on a higher progynova dose from the outset. What sort of timing was everyone else working to? I had to do 17 days of buserelin before starting oestrogen, then 14 days of that before being scanned to find out the dose wasn't enough. I had a further 9 days before transfer. I know the buserelin was supposed to stall the natural cycle but it still concerns me that after my 5 days of stopping it I was having PMT cramps the night before transfer x


----------



## Chloe889

When is your test day Molly? I hope you're little boy is providing a welcome distraction from the wait   xx


----------



## Molly78

That is annoying about the late notification of the nk cells. You wouldn't get a amh test with a frozen. Will you do another cycle with the same clinic? We changed clinics even though the original one got me my son! I m not sure if it was a good decision as the fresh failed and now I wait until tomorrow .....

I did a fresh cycle this time my last medicated fet they put me on the pill then progynova


----------



## Molly78

Pressed post too soon. I did a natural fet not fresh this time. Yes my boy and work has been a good distraction😁 xx


----------



## Chloe889

Everything crossed for you for tomorrow  . 

I did think about swapping today, something I've never thought about before but the admin side is a little frustrating. My clinic has grown and moved since we had Jack, so our embryos moved too! 

I've just been going through my results and I definitely didn't have any hormone checks this time just the HIV and hepatitis ones. Looked back at our original letter and the doctor said I had a high AMH and even made mention of overstimulating. Which I did, but the full OHSS only kicked in after transfer and implantation. 

Does the natural cycle mean you don't downregulate? Is the pill to stop you ovulating? I felt like I completely understood the fresh cycle but there is so much about frozen that I don't understand!! Do you have any Frosties left? X


----------



## Molly78

Sounds like your amh is fine. No down reg or drugs on natural fet they just follow your normal cycle I had progesterone and steroids post transfer. Thanks Chloe x


----------



## Molly78

This is my last frostie x


----------



## Chloe889

Fingers crossed for this being the perfect one   Or should I say your second perfect one after your baby boy!! And the steroids of course.. should have helped if there was any issue with NK cells/ immune response? Did you have that test or are the steroids just precautionary? Mine got thrown in with the endoscratch. I'm not sure how to be honest as I've just looked at the coatings and it is definitely listed as a £600 cost!! Are you managing to sleep any better on the steroids now? I'm kicking myself for not taking them now of course. I think I messed up so much this time. I thought it was the steroids making me feel ill but I had managed to do a double dose cyclogest kind of by accident (I had to rush to the loo after doing the first pessary the night of transfer as had terrible gut pains) I had a pounding head and chest all that night and barely slept!! X


----------



## Molly78

Try not to beat yourself up too much Chloe I did that when my last cycle failed as I was really busy and stressed at work. I didn't get immune tested as it was going to cost £800 so my clinic suggested the steroids as a precaution, I m on a reduced dose now so sleeping is a bit better. 
I was shocked today that I got a bfp but I m feeling nervous as I don't have any of the symptoms I had last time when I had my son, notably no sore boobs! 

Good luck with your next cycle xx


----------



## Chloe889

Amazing news Molly       !!!!! How exciting 👏👏

Was your son from a fresh cycle or frozen? It seems the drugs make all the symptoms different? Ooh maybe he steroids worked too and great that you didn't have to spend a fortune on the immune testing! Xx


----------



## Pv7882

Congratulations Molly, thats fabulous news!! Dont worry about the symptoms, i dont hav any except for the sore boobs and feeling too tired, but had these when I started Progesterone pessaries few days before FET. So nothing new after bfp. (Early pregnancy thread also hav many ladies without symptoms)

Bagpus - sorry to hear its a bfn for u, hope u re again testing tomorrow on ur OTD?

Chloe - I dont feel the steroids would hav made much of a difference, as u were only 0.05% more than the normal value. My recurrent miscarriage clinic says steroids would do more harm if u take it when ur NK cells are within the normal range. I personally would take urs as normal only (not sure, i feel so).
You can try the PGS screening next time if its available for frozen embryos.

Hope everyone else s doing good.


----------



## bippy11

Hi everyone, thanks for your kind messages and sorry, Ive been off for a few days, just couldn't really function after the negative result. We took ourselves off to the seaside for a few days to get away from everything and try to process it. 

Molly and Sunnygirl, congrats on your BFPs, thats wonderful news  

Bagpus, so sorry you got a BFN as well, hope you take time out and look after yourself   

Pv hope your early pregnancy is going well. 

Chloe hope you can get PGS done on your frosties. 

AFM - we're going for a follow up appointment this afternoon. We want to try again and this time with a double-egg collection if that's possible, to try and get more than 1 genetically good blast. I don't know what the timelines will be, I dont want to have to wait too long, but then I do feel like my body maybe could do with a break from medication, with all the abandoned cycles and the mock-era cycle, Ive been more or less constantly on something for the last 4 months. I feel exhausted. Luckily Im off work this week, but I don't quite know how Ill find the energy to once again pick myself up and keep going. Sorry to not be more positive right now, I wish I could be stronger.   hopefully the appointment will bring us some new hope and strength xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bippy don't apologise hun you've been through alot and you our allowed to feel the way you do...your positivity will come back hun when you get cycling if you need a break take a break to prepare your body for the next round...hope your appointment went well xx

Molly congrats on your bfp amazing news xx

Chloe i had no tests done before my fet not even any swabs as everything was still in date I think you only have to have tests done every 12 months or before you start a fresh cycle xx

Pv congrats on your pregnancy when's your scan? Xx

Afm no news still lol xx


----------



## Molly78

I hope your appointment goes well Bippy, I m sure your determination will pay off, must be hard though. Enjoy your week off.

Thanks for all your nice messages - very kind.

Chloe my first fresh cycle resulted in my son, I got 2 blastocysts, the fet from that cycle failed, then next fresh failed got 2 blastocysts again and this is the frozen one. I m not sure if it is the steroids or just luck of the draw. I read somewhere that there is evidence to suggest you are only likely to get one baby from a batch but I know there is a lot of evidence to counter this with people having success with fresh and frozen embryos from the same batch. 

I ve had a few stabbing stitch like pains today which worried me as I had this when I had a miscarriage. Just hoping for the best xx


----------



## Bagpus

Hi everyone.

Chloe, sorry it was a bfn.
Congratulations molly on your bfp. 
Bippy, sounded like a great idea to go to the seaside. I'm also having a dilemma about having a break or going straight into the next cycle. I feel like I should rest my body for a bit but I also want to keep going. I might try and just take a month off to recharge then go again.
Pv, I'm going to test again tomorrow morning but already know it will be a bfn. I tested again with frer yesterday so it's going to be pretty much impossible to get a bfp tomorrow.


----------



## Pv7882

Bippy - Hope ur appointment went well today and u re able to come up with a plan. Take a break if u feel so, I always had around 3 months break even in my natural conceptions (after miscarriage). But few people say u ll get a positive result if u try from the very next cycle. Dont know how far its true, but i feel too exhausted and needed a break before I start TTC. Do what feels right for u. Good luck!!

loopy - thanks, i m having my early scan this friday, will be 6w1d. Very much terrified at the moment, in my last pregnancy, had scan around 6 weeks, they saw a heartbeat but miscarried the very next day   Though I convince myself every pregnancy s different, couldnt stop thinking of those previous M/Cs  (sorry for tmi)

Bagpus - Stay strong, i know its too painful to see a bfn again!! And its a good idea to take a break for a month, will give u some time and energy to think of next steps.

Molly - I also got similar pain today and was very worried due to my history of miscarriages.Trying to stay positive. R u having an early scan?


----------



## Molly78

Yes Pv I have a scan booked for a week on Tuesday. I ve got the most dreadful cough, was supposed to be in France today with work but cancelled as I barely slept a wink. 😴 off to GP this afternoon. Had stitch in back today I m panicking at every twinge I don't remember being like this last time but perhaps it's because of the heart ache in between.


----------

